# Behind the Curtain - OOC (full)



## Rybaer (Mar 25, 2004)

I picked up Mutants and Masterminds a few months back with the realization that my own gaming group would probably never be interested in playing.  I like the rules and the genre enough, however, to take a crack at running a game here.

Stylistically, I'm aiming for more of the four-color comics flavor.  Plenty of tongue-in-cheek humor, while still maintaining a bit of grounding in the real world.  I would also like to shift the focus of the game somewhat away from the big plotline and onto the individual characters' stories.  For this reason, I'm probably going to limit this to only four players, with the expectation that each will develop an interesting character with fairly well developed concept/backstory.

I'm still working on the game concept, but here's a rough version of my vision.  The world closely resembles modern Earth, subjected to many typical movie and television conventions.  Game will be set in a generic US city - probably something along the east coast ala Gotham or Metropolis.  Up to this point in Earth's history, there have been (almost) no superpowers.  Then, just a few months ago, things changed.  Curtains of mysterious energy, whose appearance was not unlike the aurora, swept across the planet in bands.  The curtains seemed mostly harmless, only causing sporadic electrical interference.  Speculation as to their nature was rampant through the media and scientific communities - solar activity, new military weapon systems, government-induced mass hallucinations, etc.  After two days, their intensity and frequency decreased dramatically, but the bands have continued to appear seemingly at random ever since.

Not long after the initial passage of the curtains of energy, strange things started happening.  Some people were transformed into...other things.  Creatures once believed mythical appeared.  Super powers were manifested.  Certain places on the planet began to exhibit unusual and/or physically impossible characteristics.  In short, the energy bands had caused something to happen.

Now, several months later, the world is still in a bit of turmoil and people are trying to come to terms with the changes.  Most people were not directly affected, but stories of the odd and supernatural now dominate every news outlet.  Physicists, upon reviewing the data collected during the initial outbreak and of the subsequent "mini energy curtains", believe that the barrier between this universe and its neighbors has thinned - allowing unpredictable bleed-over.  Theories have now exploded about whether this is a cyclical type of event, one that may have been responsible for everything from the mass dinosaur extinctions to the sinking of Atlantis to the triggering of ice ages.


This is still very much a work in progress, but I'm eager to give it a try.  Interested players are invited and encouraged to provide their own input and suggestions around the basic framework I've put forth.  As super powers have only just begun to manifest within the last three months, all characters will still be coming to terms with their newfound abilities, and this will be prominent theme in the game.

Character creation:

Characters begin at level 8.  All powers are available, though I may discourage the use of certain ones in the interest of my story telling style.  A good character concept will go a long way toward overcoming my personal distaste for a few of the powers.  (Try to stick to a unified "theme" when it comes to power selection.)

No house rules.  Until I'm more familiar with the game, I'm not prepared to change it.

Power sources should fit in line with the world concept above.  e.g. - Mutation, mystic, and training fit well;  alien and super-science less so.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 25, 2004)

*waves* wow a M&M game and I didn't notice it only after it's full. I'd be real interested. Allready running two M&M games but I somehow never get to play it myself.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 25, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *waves* wow a M&M game and I didn't notice it only after it's full. I'd be real interested. Allready running two M&M games but I somehow never get to play it myself.





Yeah, I was kinda waiting around for one to open myself.  Got tired of that and finally just decided to try running one.

Anyway, good to have you aboard.  I'm eager to see some character concepts.


----------



## Keia (Mar 25, 2004)

Interested as well, concept coming later

Keia


----------



## Mimic (Mar 25, 2004)

Also interested, will put up concept soon.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 25, 2004)

Interested here too. I have one of my many concept that could be interesting to test... but I got a question. As it is recent the mutation, how about devices and Super-Science? Is a super-Intelligent mutant would had got the time to devellop many devices?


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 25, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Interested here too. I have one of my many concept that could be interesting to test... but I got a question. As it is recent the mutation, how about devices and Super-Science? Is a super-Intelligent mutant would had got the time to devellop many devices?





Yeah, that's why I mentioned above that such power sources might not fit very well.  However, it's not supposed to be set on the "actual" earth, so some of this could possibly slide.  Go ahead and post a concept.  If it seems too far out there on the tech side, I might ask for you to back off a bit.  Having a few devices may be perfectly reasonable, however.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 25, 2004)

Well, it looks like we've got our four players.  If someone wants to post as an alternate, that would be fine, but I think the four of you are among the more reliable/regular posters here.

It'll probably be about a week before I'm ready, so we have plenty of time to get ideas posted.  Feel free to work together on some concepts or diversification of powers if you like.

I will post any other background that may be useful or relevant as I get it prepared.


----------



## morrolan (Mar 26, 2004)

Consider me as an alternate?!

Really though, I can tell your gonna need five players.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 26, 2004)

morrolan said:
			
		

> Consider me as an alternate?!
> 
> Really though, I can tell your gonna need five players.




Consider yourself considered. 

Feel free to write up a character concept.  Maybe if you can really sell me on it, I'll relent and run with five characters...


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 26, 2004)

Anyone have a suggestion for what the name of the home city should be?  Something suitable for an east-coast metropolis.  I'm envisioning it as being a little smaller than NYC...probably more like Boston.  Just drawing a creative blank at the moment.


----------



## morrolan (Mar 26, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Consider yourself considered.
> 
> Feel free to write up a character concept.  Maybe if you can really sell me on it, I'll relent and run with five characters...





Cheers, I'll come up with something and post later.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 26, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Anyone have a suggestion for what the name of the home city should be?  Something suitable for an east-coast metropolis.  I'm envisioning it as being a little smaller than NYC...probably more like Boston.  Just drawing a creative blank at the moment.




Coast city? Although that does have a very familiar ring to it.


Just to everyone know I am thinking of making a tank character, never played one before.


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2004)

As for a character concept, I'm thinking of giving Sorcery a try.  I'll either go with the gamer at heart that was affected by the waves and now spells are real, or the mathematician that can manipulate matter through the use of complex formulae.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm thinking of using the character I created for the Team 6 game. That one only existed for two pages or so.
Jorgi Vadislav, hyperactive electrokinetic mutant, superhacker and not so brave hero.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 26, 2004)

For my part, I will take a character I have made lately and havn't the chance to play. Radiant will recognize it. It is Tarentula, a guy that have the creepy power to transform into a swarm of venomous spiders. I'll rework his background, and maybe a little bit his powers.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 26, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> For my part, I will take a character I have made lately and havn't the chance to play. Radiant will recognize it. It is Tarentula, a guy that have the creepy power to transform into a swarm of venomous spiders. I'll rework his background, and maybe a little bit his powers.




yep that one was pretty cool. Just didn't want him and Shadow.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 26, 2004)

Here the stats. For the background, I want to make something good, so I'll write it up tommorow, when I'll have more time.

*Tarentula*
Concept/Archetype: Totem / Spider Swarm

Real Name: Lawrence Thorn
Gender: male
Age: 19
Height: 5'10''
Weight: 170
Hair: black and short
Eyes: brown
Ethnicity: caucasian
Birthplace: Coast City
Occupation: student

*ABILITIES*
STR 10 +0
DEX 18 +4
CON 14 +2
INT 13 +1
WIS 14 +2
CHA 11 0

*SAVES*
DMG +2
FORT +2
REF +10
WILL +2

*MOVEMENT*
INIT +4
BASE SPD 30/60/120

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF 6
DEF 26
FLAT 24
MENTAL 18

BASE ATT 3
MELEE +7
RANGED +7
MENTAL +5

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics [11/1]
Balance [10]
Drive [11/1]
Escape Artist [16(18)*/1]
Hide [12]
Move Silently [12]
Open Lock [13/1]
Sleight of Hand [11/1]
*Value in () are in Swarm Form

*LANGUAGES*
English

*FEATS*
All Out Attack (Reduce dodge to raise attack)
Attack Finesse (Add Dex instead of Str to melee attack)
Blind-Fight (Reduce penalty when blind)
Blinsight (See at 30ft in all conditions)
Dodge (+1 defence or +2 against one opponent)
Evasion (use reflex to save against damage)
Talented (+2 to Hide and Move Silently)
Talented (+2 to Escape Artist and Open Lock)
Skill Focus (+3 Escape Artist)

*POWERS*
Alternate Form: Semi-Solid [+2, Cost: 5pp, Total: 10pp]
 Immunities: Critical, Poison
Clinging [+6, Cost: 1pp, Total: 6pp]
 flaw: Restricted: Swarm Form
Combat Sense [+8, Cost: 1pp, Total: 8pp]
Drain [+8, Cost: 1pp, Total: 8pp]
 extra: Secondary Effect
 extra: Slow Recovery
 flaw: Limited - Poison
 flaw: Limited - One Attribute[Strength]
 flaw: Restricted: Swarm Form
Super-Dexterity [+6, Cost: 4pp, Total: 24pp]

*COST*
abilities [20]
base att [9]
base def [12]
skills [5]
feats [18]
powers [56]
weakness [0]
total [120]
unspent [0]


----------



## Mimic (Mar 26, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *POWERS*
> Clinging [+6, Cost: 1pp, Total: 6pp]
> flaw: Restricted: Swarm Form
> Combat Sense [+8, Cost: 1pp, Total: 8pp]
> ...




Dude, you forgot the altered form - semi solid power. Also altered form - semi-solid gives you elasticity so you don't need to purchase it (I don't have the book in front of me so I am not 100% sure)


----------



## Velmont (Mar 26, 2004)

Alternate form is a package deal, and I don't want it. I don't see the swarm with a huge amount of elasticityé Yeah, it can extend on an area, but not that big (like 40ft long), it evolve more like a mass.

And the alternate form give bonus to strenght on damage (and I see more like what you can see in movie, a swarm that crawl on you, not punch you), and finally, it give bonus to damage, but with super-dex and evasion, it is not very usefull.

But Some power have the same flaw as alternate form, which is flaw: Restricted: Swarm Form, which take some time to tranfrom and those power can't be use in human form.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 26, 2004)

Yea but don't you need something to represent the ability to turn into the swarm form in the first place? 

You can always flaw and extra the alternate form to suit your needs.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 27, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yea but don't you need something to represent the ability to turn into the swarm form in the first place?
> 
> You can always flaw and extra the alternate form to suit your needs.





Yeah, this kinda echoes the same concerns I had when I saw the entry.  Your primary power is to change into a swarm, yet there is no power in your list to represent that...only the effects.  Say an opponent with the power to steal superpowers tries to take away the swarm form...well, there's nothing game mechanics-wise to take away.

I'll look at this a little closer later tonight.  Perhaps just a modified version of the alternate form power, customized to meet your vision of the character, would fit the bill.  On the whole I like the character concept, I'm just having reservations about the power implementation.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 27, 2004)

Ok I'll throw in the stats now. I'm having a slight problem here since I'm currently relocating and my M&M book is allready packed so I had to cut him from PL10 to 8 without it. Better chek if he has some obvious mistakes.
Background coming.

Jorgi Vadislav:

Stats:
Ability Scores:
Strength: 10(+0)
Dexterity: 20(+5) 10
Constitution: 10(+0)
Intelligence: 20(+5/6) 10
Wisdom: 14(+2) 4
Charisma: 10(+0) 

Total cost 24

Attack Bonus: 5 (+5 for ranged attacks)
Defense Bonus: 5			Total Cost: 25
Skills:
Acrobatics 1 (+5) 
Computers 10 (+6)
Concentration 2 (+2)
Disable Device 1 (+6)
Drive 1 (+5)
Hide 1 (+5)
Innuendo 2 (+0)
Forgery 1 (+6)
Language 1(Russian/English)
Open Lock 1 (+5)
Move Silently 1 (+5)


Total Cost: 17

Feats: 
Aerial Combat
Hero `s Luck
Improved Initiative
Lightning Reflexes
Radio Broadcast
Radio Hearing

Total Cost: 12
Powers:
Animation Level 8: Cost=(2 Base-1Flaw/Machines Only)*8=  8
Super Intelligence 1: Cost= (2 Base)*1=2
Datalink 1: Cost= (3 Base)*1= 3
Energy Control/Electricity Level 7: Cost= (2Basic+Extra/Flight1+Extra/Energyfield1+ForceField1)*7= 35

Total Cost: 48

Flaw: Disturbing. Jorgi’s hair often stands up from the electricity flowing through him and sometimes people get soft jolts then touching him. Also anyone who looks into his eyes for longer than a glance can see flashes of energy in them like miniature lightning.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 27, 2004)

Okay, first going back to Velmont's character.  How about we handle the spider swarm power like this - give Tarentula Alternate Form (spider swarm) +6.  This is a modified version of the Alternate Form power that gives you Clinging at your power level.  This particular Alternate Form only costs 1pp/level.  Basically, it's the same cost as the Clinging power with the flaw as you originally had it, but now the Alternate Form is the primary power.

One thing that I think may need changing is with the Drain power.  You took the flaw: full power only.  I'm having difficulty thinking of any circumstance under which you would not want to use full power for this, thus not making the flaw much of a drawback.  An energy blast with this flaw is appropriate (say if you wanted to damage a door's lock but not blast the door out of its frame).  I'm just not seeing the same thing with the drain attack.  Do you have a different take on this power?


Radiant - Jorgi looks pretty straightforward.  Don't see any problems.  I haven't checked the math, but I suspect it's probably fine.  I'll probably enforce the drawback: disturbing pretty strongly.  A -5 reaction modifier is pretty harsh.  While you may not be horrifying in the zombie sense, the aura about you is very discomforting to people.  How about adding a static field in a 5' radius around your body...just enough that it makes other people's hairs tingle...in addition to the little shocks you can give them on contact?


How's everyone else coming along with their characters?  Just curious...and eager to see em.

Let's go ahead with Mimic's suggestion for the city name:  Coast City.  It's sufficiently generic.  I'd been thinking something like Bayside, so I guess we were going along the same lines.  Locals are called Coasters.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 27, 2004)

Working on my guy now, should have him finished sometime tonight. Is the skill cost 1:1?



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> Locals are called Coasters.




For some reason I find that very funny.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 27, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Working on my guy now, should have him finished sometime tonight. Is the skill cost 1:1?
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I find that very funny.





Yeah, skills at 1:1.  I'm sure there are plenty of jokes stemming from the term "Coasters."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 28, 2004)

static field sound like fun.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 28, 2004)

Ok, here is the base character, I will get his history up soon. Seems a touch twinkish but it fits the concept I was going for. Let me know what you think.

GRANITE
Concept/Archetype: Powerhouse

Real Name: Thomas O'Riley
Gender: Male
Age: 24
Height: 6'4"

Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue
Ethnicity: Caucasian

*ABILITIES*
STR      18    +12
DEX      16    +3
CON      20    +5
INT      10     0
WIS      12    +1
CHA      11     0

*SAVES*
DMG      +7
FORT     +7
REF      +3
WILL     +1

*MOVEMENT*
INIT         +3
BASE SPD     30/60/120

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF      4
DEF           17
FLAT          14
MENTAL        15

BASE ATT      3
MELEE         +7
RANGED        +6
MENTAL        +4

*SKILLS*
Balance  [4/1]
Climb  [13/1]
Concentration  [1]
Drive*  [4/1]
Escape Artist  [3]
Hide  [3]
Intimidate  [13/1]
Jump  [12]
Listen  [3/2]
Move Silent  [3]
Sense Motive  [3/2]
Spot  [3/2]
Survival  [1]
Swim  [13/1]
Taunt  [1/1]

*FEATS*
 Attack Focus  ( +1 attack (unarmed))
 Power Attack ((- attack), (+ dmg bonus), 5 max)
 Imp. Grapple (can grapple one-handed)
 Takedown Attack (make add'tl attack if you stun)
 Surprise Strike ( +1 dmg/2 pls if target flat)
 Toughness (+2 to damage saves)
 Greater Fortitude (+2 fort save)

*POWERS*
 Altered Form  - Solid [+8]
 Immunities: Critical Hits, Starvation
 Immunities: Suffocation, Pressure
 Immunities: Pressure, Exhaustion
 Immunities: Disease, Poison
 Extra: Thunderclap [+8]
 Extra: Leaping [+8]
 Stunt: Super Leaping
 Stunt: Lifting

*WEAKNESS*
 Transformation (will save dc 15 (Anger)

*COST*
abilities    [27]
base att     [9]
base def     [8]
skills       [12]
feats        [14]
powers       [60]
weakness     [-10]
total        [120]
unspent      [0]


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 28, 2004)

First pass looks fine, Mimic.  The only question I had was what sort of form your "solid" was...then I reread the character name.  Duh.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 28, 2004)

I have reworked the stats a bit. Some change I have made:

-Elasticity became Alternate Form, for lack of simplicity.
-Immunities have been removed from Feat List and joined with Alternate Form.
-Flaw: Full Effect removed
-Flaw: Limited-Poison added to Drain. Yeah, there was nothing telling that the drain was a poison, so the immunity Poison was useless against my power, and I could use it against robots, construct or undeads... so I've added this flaw to represent that fact.
-Skills have been rework to balance the character PP cost.

The background is evolving in my head and will be written on the start of this week.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 28, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I have reworked the stats a bit. Some change I have made:
> 
> -Elasticity became Alternate Form, for lack of simplicity.
> -Immunities have been removed from Feat List and joined with Alternate Form.
> ...





Cool, looks good.  I missed that bit about the drain not technically being a poison attack.  Makes a bit more sense now.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 28, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Cool, looks good.  I missed that bit about the drain not technically being a poison attack.  Makes a bit more sense now.




Just a question. The save of Drain is Will, but a Poison would be Fortitude, but there is no way I know to switch the save. SO I will let your choice to choose to be a Fortitude or Will save.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 28, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Just a question. The save of Drain is Will, but a Poison would be Fortitude, but there is no way I know to switch the save. SO I will let your choice to choose to be a Fortitude or Will save.





You can go ahead and change it to Fortitude.  I think it makes more sense with this being a poison attack.  Just make a clear note on the character sheet so I don't forget.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 28, 2004)

Keia - I'm not sure how far along you are with your concept, but I've noted a significant hole in the group make-up thus far:  a good, charismatic frontman.  Two of the others have very bizarre appearances, at least when they're "active", and the third has his unsettling static aura.

Not trying to force you down a specific path, just making an observation.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 28, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Keia - I'm not sure how far along you are with your concept, but I've noted a significant hole in the group make-up thus far:  a good, charismatic frontman.  Two of the others have very bizarre appearances, at least when they're "active", and the third has his unsettling static aura.
> 
> Not trying to force you down a specific path, just making an observation.




OhcomeonJorgiismisunderstood. Maybehewouldbelikedmoreifhedidn'ttalksodamnfast.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 28, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Keia - I'm not sure how far along you are with your concept, but I've noted a significant hole in the group make-up thus far:  a good, charismatic frontman.  Two of the others have very bizarre appearances, at least when they're "active", and the third has his unsettling static aura.
> 
> Not trying to force you down a specific path, just making an observation.




What do you mean? Granite would be a good frontman, I can see it now:

Scene: TV crew appears after a huge fight.

Reporter: Excuse me, this is John Doe from WKRP, can we get a few words please.

Granite: Get that camera out of my face before I shove it up your a---

*Image on tv screen suddenly goes to static*

See, he would make a great spokesman.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 29, 2004)

Hmmm...I see.  Well, I guess it all just depends on the spin you'd like to place on your public persona.  Jorgi - chatty.  Granite - direct.


----------



## Keia (Mar 29, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Keia - I'm not sure how far along you are with your concept, but I've noted a significant hole in the group make-up thus far:  a good, charismatic frontman.  Two of the others have very bizarre appearances, at least when they're "active", and the third has his unsettling static aura.
> 
> Not trying to force you down a specific path, just making an observation.




No problem, I was working on a sorcery character.  I may still use that power but go with the force of personality (psionic) type of Sorcery power.  Perhaps a self-help guru who found that he can really help others.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Mar 29, 2004)

bakcground coming. I don't know what happened since normaly I don't get to play on these boards at all but in the last days I actually had to create three characters. Maybe I won't be cursed to only be a GM forever.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2004)

"So you want me to find your brother. You know, it will cost much more than usual. I don't work usually on mutant case. If you want to help me in those research, give me all information you have. Everything, you may think something is useless when it could help me."

"Thank you for your help. Let me tell you what has happen in the last years. If I lost myself, tell it. I was about 5 years ago when my father found my brother in the middle of a robbery. As I told you earlier, my father is in the police. At that time, he was patrolling the streets. He had receieved a call for an electronic sho who's alarm had been started. As he was near the place, they have gone there, and as there was no traffic, they didn't go there as a priority call, to have a chnace to take the robber on the spot. They arrest 3 kids, and one of them was Lawrence. That was a tragedy for my father. He is so straight, and seeing is own son stealing was like he would had recieved a dagger in the heart. So, Lawrence get 2 years of forced labor in the community, but it was nothing compare to what my father give to my brother. He was almost in a jail during those two years. He had no right to be outside home, except when he was in school and in his labors. If he was 5 minutes late, it was troubles for him.

During those two years, I was the only person he could see freely, and I gave him the support I could. He told me he had lost contact with his old friends, that they didn't want the son of a policeman in there gang. That hurt pretty much him, as not only his father, but his friends were leaving him.

At the end of those two years, my father became more relax, he Lawrence start to live a normal live again. He joined a handball team. I was going once in a while at those game. But a game was particulary special. It was six month after the start of those prismatic light in the sky. At that time, nobody knew he was a mutant, maybe he wasn't yet, but I have doubt today. He was playing, and the star player on the opposing team, Peter, didn't seem to like him much. Lawrence talk about him once. He said he was bad loser, pretty arrogant, he would have liked to teach him a lesson, as he was always blasting him or making fun of him, as he was not really good at handball. That match was his revenge, for Lawrence. He was handling the ball as no one on the floor, dodging like no one. Where Peter had the fastest and the strongest arm, Lawrence had the finest play. You should have take a look at Peter. Bad loser is a compliment. He was so angry at him that he tried volontary to throw the ball on Lawrence's head. Lawrence was looking at his player, so he had no chance to see the ball coming. At the last moment, he dodged theball, just as if he had seen it, and it is the player he was watching who recieved the ball on the nose. The match had to be stopped so that poor guy could go to the hospital.

At that moment, I thought it was a share of luck and good moral. But another stange event happen. Lawrence was complaining he was finding spiders in his room every morning. My father call the exterminator. That guy put poison all over the room and told it should work, but he was suprise to see an infestation of spider, that it was the first time he was seeing that. The next day, Lawrence never wake up. My mother found him in a delirious coma in his bed. He was carried at the hospital. The doctor found he was poisonned with insecticide. The exterminator come back to the house, removed all the traps, didn't charge eand even pay the bill at the hospital, and said the only way that his traps could had poison him was if my brother had ate the content of the trap itself. After a week, he was back home. And he had to support the spiders, that was still there, but with time, they become more rare, killing one or two per weeks instead of per day.

Now , what I will tell you was reported to me by Yannick, the best friend of Lawrence. They are friend since their youth, even while Lawrence was in his gang, Yannick was his only friend outside the gang. I think things would have become far worst if Yannick wouldn't has been there to support Lawrence. That's happen last week. Lawrence was going to the movie theatre with Jennifer, his new girlfirend and Yannick. Jennifer goes to school with my brother, they both study in sport program. They were on the way back home when some robbers attack them. They were five. One with a gun, the other four with bat and crowbar. They ask for there money, but with the little money my father give to him, he is not very rich, but they gang didn't seem convince when he told them they had nothing. One of the guy, the one with a bat, try to hit my brother, but he dodge the bat, and it seems just unnaturraly fast, that's what Yannick said. The guy with the gun decide to immobolize Lawrence, and shoot him in the leg. Lawrence shout, seems it was painfull, and I have no doubt of it, but the wound became black, and after that, all the skin around the wound. The leg start to fall apart. Yannick was scarred, jennifer too, but Yannick said it was nothing to the fear on Lawrence face. his leg start to fall apart, but instead of black skin, it was spider who was falling. It take a few moment, and Lawrence was gone, and a swarm of spider was walking in direction of the guy with the gun. The four other run away and Jennifer was in Yannick harm. The guy try to shot the swarm, he empty the gun without much effect. The swarm climb on him and it take a few moment before the guy fall on the ground. The swarm regroup after and tranform back into Lawrence. Lawrence look at the thug then at Jennifer and Yannick, and run away. When the paramedic came to take the thugs, he could barely moved. He had been paralysed by some spider poison, but his body was cleaning it. 

Since that day, I never saw again my brother, but Yannick receieved an E-mail. It was telling he was sorry of what has happen, that he would not return, fearing to do any harm to anyone. That anyway, he would not be welcome again in his house, and he is not wrong on that. My father think every mutant to be criminals, and when he learned what has happen, he told he would not want to see him again, that was a proof he was worth for nothing... a bit harsh, but I think he will come back to reason in some day, when the shock will be pass, and when my mother will have given him some good sense. The police told they would take a look at it, but I doubt they put it in priority. He needs to be found, and fast, before he do somthing stupid. He is more a danger to himself than any other one.

"Calm down, son. Give me the name of those friends from his gang, where they were operating. I'll start to look there, and give the telephone number of Yannick and Jennifer. And for the bill, I'll make the same price as for humans. Generally, mutant is 50% higher, but because he is a kid..."

---------
*Somewhere else*

"Come on kid, don't stay there, you'll catch a cold. I have an extra blanket, and the air from that ventilation trap is hot."

The kid walks cautiously up to homeless guy.

"Don't be afraid, I'm not a spider, I don't bite."

"Funny you say that. But you may not like to be with me."

"Let me guess. You're one of those mutant."

"How did you know?"

"It is written in your face. And why would that bother me. I talk to rats and cats, so why I wouldn't talk to a mutant. At least you'll have something interesting to say. Here, take a seat. Want a sanwich. not really fresh, but better than an empty stomach."

"No thanks."

"So, what make you so special."

"What?"

"What you're mutation?"

"I... I can transform into spiders."

"Oh... sorry for what I said earlier. Didn't know."

"No harms done. I just don't quite control it yet. I just discovered that this week."

"Well take a good nap. It will help you. I will go to looks at that bakery. They are about to give the bread they hadn't sold today. Not fresh enough for tommorow, but really good for us. Jasper, come here."

A cat start to walk up to the man.

"Take a look to our new friend. He will need our help tonight."

The kid look at the men with a strange look.

"I was serious when I said I talk to cats and rats..." he say with a smile, and he leaves. The kid pull the blanket over him and stare at the cat for a moment. Jasper, as the man call the cat, was lying down and seems to take a nap. The kid closed his eye, and maybe for once, he would be able to sleep well.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2004)

I hope it isn't too long, and that you don't mind about mistake


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 29, 2004)

Like the story.  I particularly liked the "minor mutant" at the end who can speak with cats and rats.  Could be a fun, occasional NPC/contact.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 31, 2004)

*bump*

Any more progress, anyone?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 31, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *bump*
> 
> Any more progress, anyone?




will post Jorgi's background tomorow.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2004)

D'oh, knew I was forgetting something, will post something ASAP


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> D'oh, knew I was forgetting something, will post something ASAP




Working on the character as I type, should have something by tomorrow pm

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 31, 2004)

One other request.  Could everyone try to provide a good physical description of your character to help me visualize him/her?  Picking an actor who would play the character in a movie would be fine.  Pictures, or if you're artistic a drawing, would also be great...though that's certainly going above and beyond the call.

Over the next two weeks, I'll be entertaining family from out of town and then going out of town myself.  I should have access to the internet throughout and will occasionally chime in, but don't expect play to really get going until after that.  Plenty of time to get the character and their backgrounds fleshed out and ready to play.


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the update.  For my character's visualization, think Sean Connery ('Hunt for the Red October' look and age) as a self-help guru who developed "psionic" powers (from the sorcery power).

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Mar 31, 2004)

The look of my character... well, physically, it may be seen a bit easy, but it would be the same actor that play spiderman (soory, not good with actor name). I would give to my character almost 20, but not quite, but in maturity, I would gie him two or three year less.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2004)

For his unaltered state Thomas would be about the same body shape as Arnold from the Conan movies, possibly a little shorter and smaller but pretty close. Definately a bodybuilder type.

For his rock form think The Thing on steroids...


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 1, 2004)

Sean Connery, Tobey Maguire, and Arnold Schwarzenegger.  I think this cast may be pushing our budgetary limits already.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 2, 2004)

Bumpity-bump-bump.

Any more progress?  Still waiting on Keia's character and a couple backgrounds.

I've got my rough outline for the opening story coming along.  It would probably help to know what each character is up to in Coast City at the opening...job, living arrangements, etc.  Just so I have a starting point from which to pull each of you kicking and screaming into the story.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 2, 2004)

sorry, moving to my new place eats all my name. I'll give you a short background so you at least know what my char is about.
Jorgi is a russian hacker who's on the run from the mafia cause he caused them some damage. He will probably have some money and an ID cause his powers over electronics make it easy for him to get that. He most likely just got a place to stay for now.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 2, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> sorry, moving to my new place eats all my name. I'll give you a short background so you at least know what my char is about.
> Jorgi is a russian hacker who's on the run from the mafia cause he caused them some damage. He will probably have some money and an ID cause his powers over electronics make it easy for him to get that. He most likely just got a place to stay for now.





Cool.  That certainly gives me a much clearer picture of where to get started.  And I love built-in enemies in backstories...


----------



## Radiant (Apr 2, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Cool.  That certainly gives me a much clearer picture of where to get started.  And I love built-in enemies in backstories...




there won't be any more surprises in the backstory, just don't have time to write it right now. Carrying furniture is soooo not fun


----------



## Mimic (Apr 2, 2004)

Got a couple of questions for my background.

First what age are we looking at? Do you want teenagers? young adults? Or is the age up to us?

Is the city called Central city or Coast City?

I was thinking of putting my guy in the army (no SEAL training or anything) just to help validate his high attack/defense rating and give some reason to why his feats are the way they are. Would this be ok? What attitude does the armed forces have with super humans?

What is the general acceptance of super humans? Do people like them? hate then? Don't care?


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 2, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Got a couple of questions for my background.
> 
> First what age are we looking at? Do you want teenagers? young adults? Or is the age up to us?
> 
> ...




In order:

Age doesn't matter too much, as long as the character will have some sort of motivation to be willing to work with other metahumans.  I'm leaving the mechanics of how your characters will work together a little open-ended at this point.  I think anything over 18 would be fine.

Coast City.  Sorry, I slipped up on a previous post and will go fix that up.

Army would be okay, but would probably work better as a background.  It would be much tougher to integrate one military charcter with three non-military.  Ex-military, however, would get your the same skills as well as create a plot-point I could work off of...as the military tries to draw you back in, perhaps.  The military currently has no public stance on metahumans, but it is wildly rumored that they are trying to actively recruit people with useful powers.

As for how super powers are being accepted, it still varies dramatically.  It is such a recent phenomenon that most people are still coming to terms with it.  There have been a few people that have come forward with their powers and tried to do good with them...and some of these have gained great fame and a generally good reputation for it.  Others, often those with strange appearances, have been persecuted, assaulted, or even killed.  The prevailing feeling around Coast City is that metahumans should be judged on their actions, but monitored with increased scrutiny.

One NPC I've developed is a young woman, Sandra Poynter, who has just founded an advocacy organization for metahumans.  A good friend of hers, who had just gained the ability to shapeshift, was gunned down in a nightclub when she transformed into a tiger under the stress of an aggressive drunk.  The drunk was acquitted on most charges (aside from unlawful possession of a concealed firearm) due to "extenuating circumstances".  Her new organization, the Coast City Metahuman Rights Foundation, is growing quickly and has gotten considerable press both locally and nationally.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 3, 2004)

Definately was going with ex-army, discharged honorably and all that, but like you said although he is officially a civilian they could keep ahold of his file just in case sort of thing.


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2004)

*Professor Fate  *  
(Steven Faturius)
_PL 8 _

*Age:* 37
*Gender:* male
*Height:* 5’11”
*Weight:* 185 lbs
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Salt and Pepper
*Skin:* Tanned

*Attributes: * [Cost 30 pts.] 
*STR:* 10 +0
*DEX:* 20 +5 
*CON:* 14 +2
*INT:* 12 +1 
*WIS:* 14 +2 
*CHA:* 20 +5

*Defense:* 23 [10 + 5 Dex + 8 Purchased ] [cost 16 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +5 [+5 Dex]
*BAB:* +3 [cost 9 pts.] 
*Melee:* +4
*Ranged:* +8
*Speed:* 30’ [30 Base] / 40’ Flight

*Damage:* +2 [+2 Con]
*Fort:* +2 [+2 Con]
*Reflex:* +5 [+5 Dex]
*Will:* +2 [+2 Wis]

*Hero Points:* 4 

*Flaw: * Quirk: Must always help a person in need.

*Attacks:*

*Superpowers:*
*Sorcery:* 8 Ranks, Stunt: Drain, Incorporeal, Immunity, Flaw: No Illusion, No Control [Source: Mystical, Cost 46 pts.]
 - Drain (Stunt) Energy Blast, Flight, Force Field, Healing, Immunity(Stunt), Incorporeal (Stunt), Telepathy,
*Super Intelligence:* 6 Ranks, Extra:  Super Charisma  [Source: Mutation, Cost 18 pts.]
*Regeneration:* 1 Rank [Source: Mutation, Cost 2 pts.] ]

*FEATS:* Darkvision, Fame, Wealth [Cost 6 pts.]

*Skills:*  [Cost 3 pts.]

Computers +8 [1 rank]
Diplomacy +12 [1 rank]
Sense Motive +3 [1 rank]

*Final Cost:* 30 points (Abilities), 16 points (Defense), 9 points (Offense), 66 points (Powers), 6 points (Feats), 3 points (Skills) –10 (Flaws)= 120 points

*Character Idea:*  Steven Faturius was a successful investor and internet guru, not from any special skills or talents – mostly luck and timing.  He turned his financial wealth out to others, looking to help others in need and giving tips on investing and internet business.  Surprisingly, the more 
Steven helped others, the better things were for him as well.  His ‘help’ turned into public speaking appearances and his ‘plain English’ explanations turned him into a media darling.  He moved to Coast City from his home town of Laketown, Ohio, to be in the public eye more – and to help even more people.  His self-deprecating humor started the ‘If I can do it, you can to’ campaign that was going strong when the waves hit.  It wasn’t long after that Steven discovered that he had changed like the stories of others.  His will and concentration could work feats no normal person could do.  As he could not give this ability to others, he worked to establish an alter ego, Professor Fate, that helps keep the dark at bay in Coast City.

*Abilities:*

*Personality:*  Helpful almost to a fault.  Steven has had strong companions who helped him build his self- help empire.  He was successful earlier in his career (internet and investing mostly), and he has confidence in his abilities and in the abilities of others.  This confidence translated well into his public appearances and speeches.  His private self is very close to the public image he presented.  Much of the wealth that he had was funneled into charities, trusts, and various hand-outs (much to the chagrin of his partners).  

*Appearance:* Older Caucasian male, short salt and pepper hair – graying before its time . . . making him look much more distinguished than his age would appear.  The salt and pepper has found its way inoto his goatee and mustache as well.  Emerald green eyes are quite striking on his tanned face.  His body is toned and he keeps in shape (running, aerobic exercise, and yoga), but isn’t very strong.  In public, he wears dark greens, greys and blacks in suits, turtlenecks and pants.  Silver jewelry of a simple nature and only as accents.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 4, 2004)

Looks like a good start.  You still have a little time to flesh him out and tweak as desired.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

*history inc...*

Four men sit around a table that has nothing on it but a file folder

One of them coughs and begins to speak. Before we start this I hope I don't have to remind you gentlemen that this meeting never happened.

Of course not sir, says the man to his left.

Good then lets commence with this. He replys

Yes sir, says the man to his right.

The last remaining man opens the folder and starts to read out the contents of what's inside.

Thomas O'Riley, age 24, private first class.

Has spent the last 6 years in the armed forces in some capacity or another. He has spent about a year in total in the brig for various infractions, which include striking a superior officer, refusing a direct order from a superior officer.

How did he only spend a year in the brig for those offences? the first man asks.

The man stops reading and flips quickly through the pages. It would seem that his father has connections sir, along with the fact that although he is abrasive and has quite an independent streak he is a good solider.

Fine continue.

Yes sir, Thomas joined the army right out of highschool, he breezed though boot camp and although he was offered a mechanized unit, he refused, said he wanted to be infantry. He seemed to like hand to hand combat and according to his record he did excel in it.

He tried a stint with the marines but it was too ridged for his liking so he went back to infantry.

Anything interesting about his background?

Not really sir, born in Denver Colorado. He moved around with his father, average student, highly above average with sports and other physical activites. Same thing in high school, captain of the football team, track, rugby, you name it. He was offered several college scholorships but declined instead to join up with the armed forces.

Tell me about his first change.

Aproximately 3 months ago Thomas was in a bar fight when he first changed most of the people where injured some critical at the time but no deaths, the bar on the other hand was totaled.

What can he do?

He seems to be able to morph into some sort of living rock, incredibly strong and very resiliant, he can jump incredible distances and can produce shockwaves just by clapping his hands.

Where is he now?

He is working as a bouncer at a seedy bar in downtown Coast City. He didn't re-enlist when his last term was up, he refused to say why. Although he does maintain several friends and casual contacts with the base that is located by the city.

So it's possible that he would be willing to work with us?

Yes sir, although it would more than likely be in a mercenary way, then any sense of duty.

Fine, you're all dismissed. Leave the file with me.

All three men stand and saluted the sitting man and left the room.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 5, 2004)

ok, got my stuff moved and can post regular again. So far so good.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 6, 2004)

Mimic - I like the backstory bit.

Those who aren't finished or set, try to wrap up in the next few days.  I'll be out of town this coming weekend, though I should check the boards once or twice.  Will try to get the ball rolling on the game shortly after that.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, checking things over, this is what I'm still looking for from each player before I'll be ready to start:

Velmont - you're pretty well done.  I'm taking it that your character is beginning play as something of a recent and homeless runaway?

Radiant - character's appearance (or actor).  A bit more elaboration on the background and personality...aside from the fleeing-the-Russian-mafia bit.

Mimic - I think you're pretty well set.  What is the character doing right now?  Job, living arrangements?

Keia - Still need personality and backstory, particularly due to the Fame feat.


Everyone will be starting out independently.  I shall endeavor to get the characters into a group in relatively short order once things get underway.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Keia - Still need personality and backstory, particularly due to the Fame feat.




On the way. . . 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> On the way. . .




And its added to the sheet above - still thinking about a flaw (perhaps naive) to add some additional spell stunts and some more skills.  Maybe a quirk to alway help others in need would be better.

What do you think?

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 9, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> And its added to the sheet above - still thinking about a flaw (perhaps naive) to add some additional spell stunts and some more skills.  Maybe a quirk to alway help others in need would be better.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Keia




Sounds good all around.

Naive doesn't seem to fit this character too well.  The quirk to help others feels better...and taken to the level of a flaw, it could explain his assumption of the Professor Fate persona.

Is Professor Fate a secret identity?  Kinda sounds that way...just looking for clarification.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 9, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Mimic - I think you're pretty well set.  What is the character doing right now?  Job, living arrangements?




He works as a bouncer in a lower class bar, he would more than likely live in the same area (he's not to worried about getting robbed.)


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 9, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> He works as a bouncer in a lower class bar, he would more than likely live in the same area (he's not to worried about getting robbed.)




Hmmm...I forgot that this was at the end of your backstory.  Sounded awfully familiar.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Naive doesn't seem to fit this character too well.  The quirk to help others feels better...and taken to the level of a flaw, it could explain his assumption of the Professor Fate persona.
> 
> Is Professor Fate a secret identity?  Kinda sounds that way...just looking for clarification.




I agree about the naive thing, I'll add the quirk and add additional skills, stunts, and feats.

Professor Fate is a secret identity, an idea of his manager to keep his powers and his public image separate (in case there's a backlash against the wavers).

Keia

I'll addmore to the background (single, name of manager, parents, etc. later this morning)


----------



## Keia (Apr 10, 2004)

I added the flaw and a couple of skills, spell stunts, and the wealth feat.  I wasn't certain if you were using it, but I figured based on his background that he was wealthy and I should take something to illlustrate that.  I also thought about a headquarters - but I'll hold off for the moment on that one (wait until people are gathered first).


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah, the wealth feat is fine and appropriate.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 10, 2004)

Jorgi Vadislav

"Suretherearepeoplesmarterthanme.Buthey'reallugly."

Jorgi grew up in wealthy Russian family and had a rather protected youth. He was able to visit one of the best universities and his incredible talent for machines made passing the courses in applied computer science a piece of cake. But then his family fell on hard times, the buisnsesses they had owned shares of crumbled in the unstable economic environment of Russia and suddenly Jorgi found himself without money. At first he kept himself afloat with small jobs but once he had to come up with the money for his next semester that didn't cut it anymore. He still doesn't know how they knew who he was but he got an offer for some illigal hacking stuff. It wasn't hard for him so he went for it. The assigments got more dangerous, more illegal and better paid with time and for Jorgi it was a rush to see how good he really was. Plus his money problems had vanished like a bad dream. This went on for six month but as expected it didn't turn out well. His last asignment was to find out the identity of another hacker who continued to cause damage for his emloyers. He succeeded but then he did he found at that she was one of his online contacts and second a rather good looking girl only one year younger than him. She still has no idea that he knows who she really is today but he decided that he can't tell the mafia who she is. Of course they where not too happy with his failure but by the time they arrived to ask him a few questions he had allready vanished and all data about him had been deleted. Jorgi's powers had awakened a few weeks earlier and with them he was able to move around like a ghost, creating false indentities on the run. 
He got cornered by a mafia killer shortly before his flight to america. The man barely survived and now his former bosses know that Jorgi's full powers are far more dangerous than they ever imagined. 

Currently he lives in a small riverside apartment and tries to build up some kind of steady income. He can just get any money he needs from automats on banks but somehow he doesn't like to live from it.

Personality:
Jorgi is small wiry and allways looks like a cornered mouse. He appears nervous most of the time, is allways hyperactive and speals anoyingly fast. To most he appears as if permanently hooked to a battery but they have no idea how right they are. 
He allways prefers to run instead of fight and his behavior just screams coward. That's far from the truth however, in fact Jorgi fears almost nothing since he found out about his powers. Then calling on his powers he wields enough power to fly through the fire of assault rifles and blast walls with a thought but he thinks violence is the most primitive way to solve a problem so he tries to stay away from it, even at the cost of appearing to be a coward.
Despite his former work he is a good guy with his heart at the right place but he tends to forget that his actions have consequences, especialy then he feels challenged by a task.

Actor: Don't know the guys name but Jorgie looks a lot like Harper in the Andromeda series.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 10, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Sean Connery, Tobey Maguire, and Arnold Schwarzenegger.  I think this cast may be pushing our budgetary limits already.




see I care about our money


----------



## Keia (Apr 10, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> see I care about our money




Hey, I was first!!  Course attaching Connery to a project does tend to draw more stars 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Apr 10, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Hey, I was first!!  Course attaching Connery to a project does tend to draw more stars
> 
> Keia




*hands over the first place as a cheap actor wihout hesitation*
there it's alll yours


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *hands over the first place as a cheap actor wihout hesitation* there it's alll yours




oUCH!!   

Of course I'm cheap . . . for a great movie 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Apr 11, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> oUCH!!
> 
> Of course I'm cheap . . . for a great movie
> 
> Keia




what???! Why didn't you tell me that before I decided to make my work a comic book???


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 11, 2004)

Radiant - backstory looks good.  It fits quite well with where I'd planned to initially drop you into the story.


(Reporting from my secret bunker somewhere in the vicinity of Detroit.  See my commitment to this game...I even travel across the country just to scout locations!    )


----------



## Mimic (Apr 12, 2004)

Any ETA on when the game will start? Not trying to be pushy, just curious.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 12, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Any ETA on when the game will start? Not trying to be pushy, just curious.





Probably later this week.  I'm currently out of state and will be returning home tomorrow.  Give me a day or two after that.  

(And I'm just as eager to get started on it...  )


----------



## Velmont (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm in a big rush to finish my diploma, and it will end the 19, so I really don't mind if you take your time  

Now, need some sleep


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 13, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I'm in a big rush to finish my diploma, and it will end the 19, so I really don't mind if you take your time
> 
> Now, need some sleep





Duely noted.  Go get your diploma.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 15, 2004)

Okay, last chance to add to or elaborate upon your characters/backstory.  After this, I assume all creative liberties.     (For example, I'm already writing dialogue for Dr. Faturius' manager...)

I'm working on the first posts now.  I'll try to hold out until I have at least something for all the characters.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 15, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Okay, last chance to add to or elaborate upon your characters/backstory.  After this, I assume all creative liberties.     (For example, I'm already writing dialogue for Dr. Faturius' manager...)
> 
> I'm working on the first posts now.  I'll try to hold out until I have at least something for all the characters.




nah that would mean more writing and currently I am caught in the terrible situation of being both lazy and busy. Not a nice combination that


----------



## Velmont (Apr 15, 2004)

It's fine with me, anyway, not like I would have the time.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm good to go as well.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 16, 2004)

Game is live!  Go check it out.

I'm starting most of you is low-key situations...good opportunity for dialogue and to start feeling out the characters.  Will get the plot moving along shortly after that, though everything in the beginning should be at least somewhat relevant.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 16, 2004)

*sniff* can only start reading and posting tonight, too busy right now...


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, things seem to be off to a good start.  I like the feel that each character is developing nicely.  

I'm trying to take four very different characters and bring you into a group by a somewhat "natural" sequence of events and happenstance...as opposed to a gimmicky recruitment by some greater power.  To pull this off, I will need just a little bit of help from y'all.  In particular - Mimic and Velmont, I'm going to need you two to help play your characters into the story.  You'll see what I mean in short order, but story-wise it'll be a little tougher to pull your characters into the bigger plotline.

Keia - for Maggie, I'm just making it up as we go.  Between the two of us, we can infer what your relationship professionally and personally is like and how it developed.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 19, 2004)

I call this cheating!!!!!!!!  
Damn it now Jorgi's way of talking backfires on me cause I have to decipher the sentences you post for him


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I call this cheating!!!!!!!!
> Damn it now Jorgi's way of talking backfires on me cause I have to decipher the sentences you post for him





 

Don't worry, I try not to write too much dialogue for the PC's.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 19, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> I will need just a little bit of help from y'all.  In particular - Mimic and Velmont, I'm going to need you two to help play your characters into the story.




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Keia - for Maggie, I'm just making it up as we go.  Between the two of us, we can infer what your relationship professionally and personally is like and how it developed.




No problem, I left that part of his life open for inspiration so I'm cool with that.

Doing great so far!  I'm lovin' it!

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll do what I can to help you... at least up to the time I'm in the plotline


----------



## Radiant (Apr 21, 2004)

> Aztechnologies




ieeek!!!
the last time I had buisness with these people they had one less ceo, major damage to an arcology and we lost half of our team. They are a major pain in the ...
Even if this is another game I can't help but feeling an oh so slight distrust for people with such names.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh, geez, Aztechnologies is from another game, isn't it?  [dredging up 15 year old memories]  Shadowrun, perhaps?  Don't quite recall.  Oh well...guess you'll just have to play along to see what this one is like.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 21, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Oh, geez, Aztechnologies is from another game, isn't it?  [dredging up 15 year old memories]  Shadowrun, perhaps?  Don't quite recall.  Oh well...guess you'll just have to play along to see what this one is like.




yep it's Shadowrun. Didn't play it for years but therre was a time then run was about the one and only biggest game around here. Can't say it wasn't fun. Well except that dying from Aztec security, drones, hired guns, blood magic, Ice, spirits, etc...
They've been the main enemy in one of our campaigns and I think every player died at least once becuase of them.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 21, 2004)

Ha, that's the first thing that popped into my head as well.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 21, 2004)

Luckily for everyone, my recollection of all things Shadowrun is so hazy that I won't be porting anything related to their Aztechnology over.  Mine, as I mentioned IC, has nothing to do with the Aztecs.

Will update later tonight when I have time.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 29, 2004)

Is there going to be a post in the rogues gallery for our characters?


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2004)

Rybaer,

can I use a hero point to gain the identity change feat?


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 30, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Is there going to be a post in the rogues gallery for our characters?




Yeah, I was thinking that might be a good idea.  It's becoming cumbersome to flip between multiple pages when I need to look up your character stats and such.  I'll start a thread up shortly, if y'all would be so kind as to copy over the pertinent information.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 30, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rybaer,
> 
> can I use a hero point to gain the identity change feat?




Er, uh, hmmm...maybe?  Seems a little outside the guidelines for hero points.  Besides, I'm really keen on seeing how your character handles the costume/secret identity deal.    

Did you have a specific way you wanted to handle this in-story?  If so, I could be flexible.  I think the more in-character this sort of thing is, the more likely I am to allow it.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 30, 2004)

Okay, we now have an official Rogue's Gallery location for the characters.  Please migrate them over when you have a chance.  Should make my life much, much easier when you guys get into the heat of a battle.  Much less page flipping.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1512714#post1512714

Thanks!


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Er, uh, hmmm...maybe?  Seems a little outside the guidelines for hero points.  Besides, I'm really keen on seeing how your character handles the costume/secret identity deal.




You're a mean mean gm 

I'm curious too 



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> Did you have a specific way you wanted to handle this in-story?  If so, I could be flexible.  I think the more in-character this sort of thing is, the more likely I am to allow it.




I hadn't thought much about it, I wanted to check and see if it was possible.  On a quick guess, I was using the identity change as more of a 'get the briefcase close and where I know it is and I can 'teleport' it onto me.

It's a bummer that the two spell groups that would serve me the best (illusion and control) are unavailable to me.    And it's tested right off the bat.  

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 30, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> You're a mean mean gm
> 
> I'm curious too
> 
> ...




Having given it a little more thought, I'm thinking that this use might be a bit of a stretch.  Would make a great stunt/feat to pick up, though, with your hard-earned power points.  You still have some options, such as spontaneous teleportation and back again.  Just have to find a place to do it from where you won't be noticed - under a tablecloth, behind the curtains, etc.  People are plenty distracted that it shouldn't be that hard to come up with something clever.

If you have any other thoughts, feel free to run them by me.  I'm flexible.


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm posting now . . . feeling inspired. 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Apr 30, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm posting now . . . feeling inspired.
> 
> Keia




and there I wanted to provide you with a diversion in my next post 
Takes a lot for Jorgi to stand his ground but it looks like he will soon run out of options.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 30, 2004)

Incorporeal through the wall, eh?  Should work.  Now I just have to figure out if anyone saw you.  

For now, though, I must sleep.  More updates tonight, hopefully.


----------



## Rybaer (May 1, 2004)

I added a comprehensive list of the NPC's mentioned in the game so far to the beginning of the rogue's gallery thread.  Might help when you're trying to remember a character's name without having to dig back through the story thread.  I even gave the limo driver a name.

One of these days, I'll try to pull the possibly relevant names out of your backstories.  Some of these people may and will become important...someday.

Too busy to post at the moment.  Later tonight...


----------



## Keia (May 1, 2004)

I like the list of NPCs, I may have to borrow the idea for my SG-1 game.  

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 4, 2004)

Keia - out of idle curiosity, what does Professor Fate's costume look like?  Or do I have to wait for the surprise?


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Keia - out of idle curiosity, what does Professor Fate's costume look like?  Or do I have to wait for the surprise?




Honestly, I hadn't thought about it too much.  I was thinking of deep burgundy with cape (silver trim), hourglass symbol on his chest.  Silver colored Helmet covering head and top half of face.  

That's the plan anyway.  Will post in the a.m.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (May 4, 2004)

sorry Jorgi isn't in the roges gallrey yet, forgot about it  
Will pack him over tonight.


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2004)

I understand that the changing and whatnot will take some time.  Just wanted to post everything and let you figure when I show back up. 

Story and players are great so far.  Good job to all!

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 7, 2004)

Okay, quick rules question based on something Velmont brought up.  Yes, I forgot to include your Evasion when making the Damage Save.  My question is whether or not Super Dexterity applies to that or not.  I'm inclined to say that only your Dexterity stat replaces your Constitution stat, but it's kinda vague in the text.  I'm still new to the system, so if anyone knows or has a good opinion one way or the other, please let me know.

And along those lines, please try to annotate your character sheets with little things like that which are likely to come up in a game.  That way, like Velmont's use of Evasion, I'm less likely to overlook it.  There are just too many little things that can get overlooked...particularly in the feats section.  This mostly applies to Attack and Defense, Saves, and Power extras or stunts.

I'll continue to do my best to not miss things, but I can't don't always have time to do an analysis of character sheets when trying to make a post.

Thanks much!


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2004)

I've been running it that the entire bonus for dex replaces the con bonus for the damage save.  The issue is that it only applies if the damage can be avoided by evasion, rolling with it etc.  In the instance of a force field with a damage aura or something similar, it wouldn't apply.

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 8, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I've been running it that the entire bonus for dex replaces the con bonus for the damage save.  The issue is that it only applies if the damage can be avoided by evasion, rolling with it etc.  In the instance of a force field with a damage aura or something similar, it wouldn't apply.
> 
> Keia




The only rules sticking point I had is that Super Dexterity doesn't actually increase your Dex - it just provides a bonus to most of the things that Dex is applied to.  A lot of the rules are pretty vague or subjective in this sense.  I'm okay with letting the Super Dex apply, as long as everyone else approves.

I agree that in this particular case, Evasion shouldn't apply as the hit is automatic and there is no way to evade the effect.  Good point that I hadn't really considered.


----------



## Mimic (May 8, 2004)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Velmont (May 9, 2004)

For Evasion, look at the errata. It tell to use reflex instead of damage save to save against some damage. So, I would say yes, as Super-Dex applied to reflex. 

There is some case it won't applied (like being bound and helpless). Energy Field make a lot of sense too, so it is why I ask, just to be sure.


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> For Evasion, look at the errata. It tell to use reflex instead of damage save to save against some damage. So, I would say yes, as Super-Dex applied to reflex.
> 
> There is some case it won't applied (like being bound and helpless). Energy Field make a lot of sense too, so it is why I ask, just to be sure.





That's cool.  I know I printed the errata once, but haven't really looked it over.  I should probably do that...make sure I'm up to speed on all the fixed.  In this particular case, the power is Energy Field: Kinetic.  The razors are just the visual effect.  Will keep it in mind from here on.


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2004)

Hey guys.  While working up a character for a different M&M game, I remembered a valuable tool from the Feng Shui RPG.  Players are required to provide a couple melodramatic hooks for their character - there's even a place on the character sheet for it!

The benefits are multi-fold.  First, it provides the GM with a source of inspiration for material that is pertinent to one of the characters in a personal way.  Second, it helps develop the character's backstory.  Third, it helps guide the GM into developing the kind of stories that the players would like to play.

Here's a link to the character that I wrote a few up for as an example.  They're near the end of the sheet.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1532672&postcount=40


It's completely optional for you guys to do this, but I think it'd be beneficial for all involved.  Not saying this is a problem yet.  Far from it.  Frankly, your characters already have more personality than those in most of the games I've played thus far.  I just won't complain if we take it up yet another notch.    

Now...off to number crunch the results for the next round.


----------



## Mimic (May 10, 2004)

Hmmm, sounds good. Give me a few and I will throw something up.


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2004)

Mimic - question about your use of a hero point for extra effort in taking an extra half/attack action for your turn.  Is that allowed somewhere?  Best I can tell, it's only possible with the Heroic Surge feat.  I didn't want to break the flow of the fight, so I let it slide for now.  Just wondering if I was missing something...like errata again.    

Not a biggie at this point.  I don't expect the fight to hinge on the outcome.


----------



## Mimic (May 10, 2004)

We have used it in other games that I play in but it might just be a house rule that I assumed was part of the actual rules and I don't have my book with me to check.

Ultimately I think the decision is yours as to whether or not to allow it in the future, just let me know either way and I am good to go.

On a totally unrelated note, On my attack against the swordman although I hit (yay) there was a -5  that brought the total down to 22, what was that -5 for?

Edit: Figured it out, power attack (should read what I am writing duh...)


----------



## Radiant (May 10, 2004)

I loved that Feng Shui rule, allways try to build it in. Have to read through my background again but I thought I tried to build in the hooks...
will tell ya more later.


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2004)

I'll try to see what else I could add to Lawrence background, but it is already rich, dunno if I will think of something cool.


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2004)

Yeah, there are some good hooks already in most of the backstories.  As you've seen, I have already started to build on a few and I have ideas in the works for some others.  This is just sort of "extra credit."  Any extra juicy ideas to get me going in other directions.


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2004)

Can I target a drain of a power onto the sphere, draining the power or must I target the individual.

Great game.  I'm working on the extras, should be posted after the weekend (I'm in Vegas right now! Yay me!)

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 14, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Can I target a drain of a power onto the sphere, draining the power or must I target the individual.
> 
> Great game.  I'm working on the extras, should be posted after the weekend (I'm in Vegas right now! Yay me!)
> 
> Keia




I would imagine that you probably have to drain it from the individual who is the source of the power.  The sphere itself is powerless...inert metal, really.

Speaking of your drain spell...I was wondering if you are required to specify a type of drain when you choose it as a spell, just as if you'd taken the drain power.  If not, it seems a bit overly powerful due to its incredible flexibility.  Heck, the drain power itself with that many extras would nearly cost what sorcery does.  Of course, you could always use the extra effort to get different drain effects.  I don't know if that's how it's supposed to be handled, though.  Does anyone know whether there is a ruling on that sort of thing?

...and I'm jealous of you being in Vegas.  I've got three more nights of work to deal with this week.  Bleah.


----------



## Keia (May 14, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Speaking of your drain spell...I was wondering if you are required to specify a type of drain when you choose it as a spell, just as if you'd taken the drain power.  If not, it seems a bit overly powerful due to its incredible flexibility.  Heck, the drain power itself with that many extras would nearly cost what sorcery does.  Of course, you could always use the extra effort to get different drain effects.  I don't know if that's how it's supposed to be handled, though.  Does anyone know whether there is a ruling on that sort of thing?
> 
> ...and I'm jealous of you being in Vegas.  I've got three more nights of work to deal with this week.  Bleah.




Yeah, I realized that about the drain power.  I'm going to go with Physical Attributes, I think, and buy whatever else with extras.

Vegas is cool, but its actually work through Friday.

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 14, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I realized that about the drain power.  I'm going to go with Physical Attributes, I think, and buy whatever else with extras.
> 
> Vegas is cool, but its actually work through Friday.
> 
> Keia





Vegas and work...isn't that one of them oxymoron things?


----------



## Keia (May 14, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Vegas and work...isn't that one of them oxymoron things?




Yeah, only 9 hours of work a day . . . that leaves 15 hours for partying in vegas!

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 16, 2004)

Keia - question about your character, conceptually.  Your primary powers are built around sorcery, which requires vocal and hand gestures to trigger the powers.  Both to make it "spell-like" but also as a drawback in case you are bound and/or gagged.  Now, I don't really see the Professor as being a magical type.  How are you envisioning the manifestation of his powers?  Or more importantly, how does Faturius perceive his powers?  Are they truly magic spells that he has simply gained an innate understanding of how to implement?

Mostly, I'm trying to figure out how best to describe your character's actions/powers/spells "in story."

Thanks!


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Keia - question about your character, conceptually.  Your primary powers are built around sorcery, which requires vocal and hand gestures to trigger the powers.  Both to make it "spell-like" but also as a drawback in case you are bound and/or gagged.  Now, I don't really see the Professor as being a magical type.  How are you envisioning the manifestation of his powers?  Or more importantly, how does Faturius perceive his powers?  Are they truly magic spells that he has simply gained an innate understanding of how to implement?




The way I envisioned it was that Steven found he had the ability to make is will reality.  Essentially, he would try and do something and point and it would either happen or not.  His power was more of a force of will thing than anything else.  Sort of like psionics.

I didn't realize that sorcery was restricted, so I hadn't thought about words or gestures.  Reading through Sorcery, it's virtually the same to build your own power as it is to use sorcery (with the restricted and the mystical and effect). 

I guess with words and gestures he would be alot like that Jim Carrey movie Bruce Almighty.  Simple phrases whether in conversation or not and gestures that are more for directing the power to a location than anything else.  

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 16, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I guess with words and gestures he would be alot like that Jim Carrey movie Bruce Almighty.  Simple phrases whether in conversation or not and gestures that are more for directing the power to a location than anything else.
> 
> Keia




I like the visualization of this.  Maybe he hasn't yet realized that he really needs to move and articulate his powers to get them to properly function.

Anyway, I was just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> I like the visualization of this.  Maybe he hasn't yet realized that he really needs to move and articulate his powers to get them to properly function.




First time I've ever used the sorcery power.  Not certain if I like it or not yet.

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 17, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> First time I've ever used the sorcery power.  Not certain if I like it or not yet.
> 
> Keia





I'll be willing to entertain character adjustments between episodes.  If someone wants to bring in an entirely new character once in a while, that might also be workable.  It's my intention to keep each story relatively short and somewhat self contained.  Of course, the less character switching, the more the character can be developed.


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> I'll be willing to entertain character adjustments between episodes.  If someone wants to bring in an entirely new character once in a while, that might also be workable.  It's my intention to keep each story relatively short and somewhat self contained.  Of course, the less character switching, the more the character can be developed.




that's a pretty cool idea. Has something of the old avenger comics there about every issue had at least someone exchanged. No idea if I'll do it but its a nice option then your character bores you for a while.


----------



## Rybaer (May 17, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> that's a pretty cool idea. Has something of the old avenger comics there about every issue had at least someone exchanged. No idea if I'll do it but its a nice option then your character bores you for a while.





I'm assuming that at some point, probably in the near future, you guys will form the core of a group of metahuman heroes in Coast City.  There's no reason to think that others couldn't join up.  Built-in flexibility for the stories and players alike.


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2004)

As far as the Disease or Poison, the only way I saw was as you said or Immunity - affects others (using a hero point).  Either way it works out the same.

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 23, 2004)

Velmont - 

Does your character's brother have a name?  I didn't see it in your backstory, so I left it kinda ambiguous in the post.

Thanks!


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Velmont -
> 
> Does your character's brother have a name?  I didn't see it in your backstory, so I left it kinda ambiguous in the post.
> 
> Thanks!




Not yet... I suppose it start with a A, as his address id ThornA@yahoo.com, but except that, I havn't choose, so choose one.


----------



## Rybaer (May 24, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Not yet... I suppose it start with a A, as his address id ThornA@yahoo.com, but except that, I havn't choose, so choose one.





Gotcha.  I was tempted by that 'A', but didn't want to step on any toes if you had something in mind.


----------



## Rybaer (May 31, 2004)

Looks like episode #1 is just about wrapped up.  I'm just trying to afford the opportunity for you guys to form connections/contacts by which to hook up again.

Do y'all have a preference for how to handle this?  I can see things going any of a number of ways, but if we establish which one to use ooc it can make the story telling go a little bit more quickly.

1- Take up Schwartzeit's offer to sponsor a metahuman team.
2- Establish independent team with Professor Fate through his "friend" Dr. Faturius.
3- Remain independent until the next incident...then use contacts to pull together as a group once again.
4- Other suggestions.

I'm mostly indifferent.  Any option is just about as easy to work off of as the others.  They each just have a little bit of different spin on the story.

Opinions?


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2004)

> Also, I understand that something like fifty pizzas just arrived.




oh there was that...  





> Opinions?




Jorgi is more or less a follower, he'll go with the flow. No idea what would be best myself so that suits me quite well for now.


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2004)

As I am still living officially at my father home, and now he surely knows where I am, I suppose he will come take me, and from there, I dunno what he'll do. One week without giving news, it smells the trouble. I'm not sure he would like me to be part of an official team, even less of an unofficial one. We'll need to roleplay that to see how it comes out. But Lawrence would prefer the official, so he could become a bit show off for being a super hero.


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

Any of those options work well for me.  I suppose for the story, Steven would prefer either to establsih something himself or if someone else took the initiative before him (Schwartzeit) he would join the team as he discovered the benefit to working together.

Of course, the best of all worlds for him would be to establish the team and get sponsorship though the corporate types such as Schwartzeit, with the understanding that the team was not a strong arm of any corporation, but the independent team with financial backing of the corporate community for the betterment of Coast City.


Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 31, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Of course, the best of all worlds for him would be to establish the team and get sponsorship though the corporate types such as Schwartzeit, with the understanding that the team was not a strong arm of any corporation, but the independent team with financial backing of the corporate community for the betterment of Coast City.





This is kinda where I was heading.  To be fully backed by just one corporation might draw the wrong kind of attention, regardless of how pure your group's intentions might be.  Having some corporate sponsors would certainly help any group in the acquisition of team resources.

Keeping the team as a loose concept, at least initially, should allow everyone to maintain their own outside lives as well.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2004)

> To Granite's disappointment, the hand offering the pen is adorned with a wedding ring sporting a rather large diamond.




Yea, like that's going to stop him...


And any of those options would work for me as well.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 3, 2004)

For some reason I can't make a post, it keeps telling me that it will not allow more then 1 post every 30 seconds and I know it's been more then 30 seconds...


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 3, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> For some reason I can't make a post, it keeps telling me that it will not allow more then 1 post every 30 seconds and I know it's been more then 30 seconds...





Strange.  Well, go ahead and post it here if it doesn't resolve itself and I'll copy it over.  If it's a problem with that particular thread, don't sweat it too much as we're about to move on to thread #2.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 4, 2004)

It seems to work again. Very weird.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 6, 2004)

This pretty much marks the end of C#1.  If there are any specific actions your characters would like to take yet this night or during the following day, post something.  Otherwise, I will touch on the "between issues" events and start C#2 in a day or two.

This is a good time to allow everyone a chance to tweak your characters if there is something you feel needs changing.  Please run any changes by me first and I would prefer that the overall concept doesn't change.

Also, everyone earns 2 power points.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2004)

*stuffs away the 2pp*

allways good having buisness with you mister.

*sneaks away*


----------



## Mimic (Jun 7, 2004)

I will bank the 2 points as well.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 7, 2004)

I'll bank them for now. Many interesting thing to buy, but none would make sense at that time.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll try to get the first posts of the second episode up tomorrow afternoon or evening.  Too burned out to get them done tonight.

In the meantime, the epilogue of sorts is up.


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> In the meantime, the epilogue of sorts is up.




Rybaer,  Very cool.     I like the epilogue a lot.  Wanting to let you know you're doing a great job and I'm really glad to be aboard this on.  Can't wait to see what's next.

I'll be looking over my character for any changes (don't expect anything significant) and I'll probably spend the points on another spell, feat or skills.

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 9, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rybaer,  Very cool.     I like the epilogue a lot.  Wanting to let you know you're doing a great job and I'm really glad to be aboard this on.  Can't wait to see what's next.
> 
> I'll be looking over my character for any changes (don't expect anything significant) and I'll probably spend the points on another spell, feat or skills.
> 
> Keia





Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I'd hate to be putting in all this work if y'all just found it to be a tedious exercise.    

And speaking of what's next, I need to get posting it.  Should be up in a bit.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 9, 2004)

since I'm about the only one who hasn't said it yet...

great work Rybear. Me's having a lot of fun


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 12, 2004)

Keia, Radiant - did you guys miss the beginning of part 2 or have you just been away for a couple days?

Just wondering.  Don't want ya to fall too far behind.


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Keia, Radiant - did you guys miss the beginning of part 2 or have you just been away for a couple days?
> 
> Just wondering.  Don't want ya to fall too far behind.




Missed the beginning of part two - my bad.  Plus my internet is having issues.  Should be back on track on Monday PM.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jun 12, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Keia, Radiant - did you guys miss the beginning of part 2 or have you just been away for a couple days?
> 
> Just wondering.  Don't want ya to fall too far behind.





sorry, so busy I just get to chek my subscribed threads.
Posting soon.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 14, 2004)

me's stupid, can't find the new thread. Can someone post me a link?


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2004)

Here ya go!!

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90717

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 14, 2004)

I guess I'll have to remember to post a link to the next new thread...


----------



## Radiant (Jun 14, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Here ya go!!
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90717
> 
> Keia




thanks


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2004)

Do Lawrence knows how to contact the others?


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 15, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Do Lawrence knows how to contact the others?





He has the business card for Dr. Steven Faturius...who told Lawrence that he could contact Professor Fate at any time.

(and you already made it through dinner...you're past 10pm in your story line when you see the news story on tv)


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2004)

I edited my post, so look at it.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 15, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I edited my post, so look at it.





Got it, thanks.  That should help pull everyone together just a little bit more quickly.


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2004)

Rybaer,

I don't have my books with me, but I was wondering if there was an Instant change feat or some such that might be appropriate.  Considering the circumstances (and the available 2 points), it seems like something appropriate to the character.

Also, I'm guessing that Steven has left his apartment sufficient times to know a 'secret' way out as to be relatively unnoticed while intangible.

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rybaer,
> 
> I don't have my books with me, but I was wondering if there was an Instant change feat or some such that might be appropriate.  Considering the circumstances (and the available 2 points), it seems like something appropriate to the character.
> 
> ...




Yes, there is a feat for that. It is a super feat, but don't remember the detail, and I don't have my book near me.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 17, 2004)

Intant change - super feat, no prerequisities


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah, I don't have my book either, but that sounds right.  If there wasn't a feat for it, I'm sure it would be completely fitting to turn it into a sorcery effect.

Might be the best (or most used) two points you'll spend on your character.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 17, 2004)

Identity Change:

Half action to switch identity. It even tell, with Master approval, that the alternate identity can be build as another character without powers.


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't have my book either, but that sounds right.  If there wasn't a feat for it, I'm sure it would be completely fitting to turn it into a sorcery effect.
> 
> Might be the best (or most used) two points you'll spend on your character.




Consider it done then.  I should have thought of it in the initial build, but hey, I guess he's new to the hero business and all   .  I plan on it only being a costume change (no loss of powers or anything like that).

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2004)

Rybaer,

Sorry for the odd post from me (a bunch of if so's and stuff) but I was trying to get everyone together.  After posting it, I realized that I probably should have stayed in character and pacing.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2004)

yippie, another thread found.
*stuffs it in his bag and walks of to hunt for more*


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 13, 2004)

Unless anyone has an objection, I am going to implement the knock-back optional rule.  After watching Spiderman 2, I felt this game needed just a few more bodies being flung or blasted through walls, off buildings, and into traffic.  Just for visual flavor, of course.  

Sorry I didn't declare this earlier, but I'm technically still learning the system.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

For just learning - you're doing a great job.  I really enjoy your game Rybaer - keep it up!  I've got no problem with using the knockback rules.

I really liked Spiderman 2 - what did you think?

Keia


----------



## Mimic (Jul 13, 2004)

Knockback rule sounds good to me.

I loved Spiderman2, thought it was better then the first.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh, I loved the movie.  I really liked the first one, too.  Considering I don't and never did read any comics, movies tend to be one of my greater sources of inspiration for playing supers games.  That and the Wild Cards series of books.

Anyway, looks like knockback is in.  Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 14, 2004)

No problem with it, but you'll have to explain me how you knock back a whole swarm of spiders


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 14, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> No problem with it, but you'll have to explain me how you knock back a whole swarm of spiders





Indeed.    I think it'll have to be used where visually appropriate.  Probably won't be having the spider swarm get flung around if someone's punching you.


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2004)

Rybaer,

I've got a question.  When pushing a power to add an extra (in this case affects others), on either intangibility or flight, is it for the single attempt or can I use it for the scene (because they're both duration based powers) or at least while I have it maintained.

See, I'd like to make Mai intangible and carry her up to the elevator, then make whoever is in there intangible (maybe spending a 2nd hero point to push flight as well) then move to the roof to do the same, assuming the off loading isn't already going on.

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 29, 2004)

Hmmm...good question.  I'm thinking that each use of the extra would cost a hero point, ie one for Mai, another for the guy in the elevator.  I fear that to allow otherwise would make it entirely too easy and tempting to use such a power on the entire group if/when an obstacle needs to be crossed.

Depending on circumstances and the specific power, I'd probably be more lenient once in a while.  For example, should you wish to cast a spell that conveys Immunity: Suffocation to a group of people all at once (to go to the bottom of the ocean or survive a cave-in), I'd probably let that go with just one hero point.

Of course, I'm saying this without reading any of the appropriate passages in the book.


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Of course, I'm saying this without reading any of the appropriate passages in the book.




I was speaking without the book as well.  I'll wait to post until either of us have something definitive.  I'm thinking that an extra on a duration based power lasts for duration.  But, I see your point as well. 

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Jul 29, 2004)

How I have seen it up to now (and I don't have the book under my hand to tell you at 100% sure), the extra will be at the same level as the power. So, if you choose Affect Other on a power at rank 8, and that extra say it affect 1 extra person by per level, well, you can affect 8 person. If it is per extra, it will cost you 1 HP per target.

The duration is 1 use. If it is sustain, I think it is up to the moment you stop to use it or after 1 hour.

Finally, what you can do, spend you HP on the passenger extra for your flight. That way, you will be able to affect 1 person per level, as told in the extra description, but the power rank will be reduce by 1 per passenger. So if you use you "carry" 4 persons with a flight 8, you will fly as if you had flight 4.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 29, 2004)

Rybear said:
			
		

> I've essentially modeled the rat swarm as a single creature with the Alternate Form: Semisolid. You can easily hit with a grapple attack, but just like you they can very easily slip back out of it. At the moment, it's really something of a stalemate




Yeah, I suppose that when I saw that both my normal attack (Protection) and my Drain (Immunity-Poison) was useless. I thought varying my attack will make the swarm of rats continue to deal with me, and so I can contniue to gain time for the others.

I'll post soon my next action, but I really need to read many things on my powers... I need a great idea to break this stalemate.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 30, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I'll post soon my next action, but I really need to read many things on my powers... I need a great idea to break this stalemate.




I'm sure you can come up with something clever.  

And you're still buying the others precious time.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 30, 2004)

Now, as for the use of Affects Others extra...

I forgot to look any of this up before leaving home this afternoon, but Velmont's post covered most of the pertinent bits.  I think this starts to fall into the realm of GM's interpretation and game balance.  For example, if Granite were to ask to use extra effort/hero point to temporarily get the Affect Others extra and grant all of the group members Body of Stone, I'd immediately have to say "no" - partly as it's too powerful, and mostly because it's not fitting in the character concept.

Now, Fate is a spellcaster, so use of his powers on others becomes a bit more realistic.  The trick is in allowing coolness and flexibility within the character concept, yet setting boundaries that everyone can work with.  Unfortunately, the system has so many options that creating such a list would be unwieldy at best.

My interpretation of the rules for extra effort/Affect Others is that Fate could extend his Insubstantial power to up to 8 others.  The act of doing so (casting the spell) requires extra effort/hero point and all the intended targets must be within range of his spell at the time of casting.  The concentration/1hr duration then applies to those under the influence of the spell...not to how long Fate can keep casting the spell with that extra.

I could probably be talked into allowing a spontaneous variant that would allow Fate to continue to add or drop people from Insubstantial.  Say Fate casts the spell with extra effort/hero point.  Anyone in contact with him can join the spell.  For the 1 hr duration, he can add or drop people from the spell, but to be Insubstantial they must remain in "contact" with him at all times.  Furthermore, Fate must expend a half action each round to maintain the effect while someone else is sharing the power.

This allows more power and flexibility at the price of some restrictions.

Thoughts?  Opinions?


----------



## Mimic (Jul 30, 2004)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Keia (Jul 30, 2004)

Sounds fair to me as well.  Plus its cool for the story - which is important too!

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Jul 30, 2004)

Sounds pretty fine with me, and you'll see that I'll put that rule into action now... my tricks are running dry, hope that one will have a better effect than the other.

Now, I want to know, I think it still make sense to have them, but does my Clinging and Drain are still in effect in my new form?


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 30, 2004)

Hmmm...solid form spider, eh?  A bit of a stretch, maybe, but I'll let it slide.  Don't go trying to pull that with Alternate Form: Fire or something, though...I'd have to slap ya around with a wet noodle.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 31, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Hmmm...solid form spider, eh?  A bit of a stretch, maybe, but I'll let it slide.  Don't go trying to pull that with Alternate Form: Fire or something, though...I'd have to slap ya around with a wet noodle.




Well, I found it realistic because my Alternate Form was low. Chittin is harder than flseh, and I suppose a big spider like that could really be more stronger than a normal human. After all, insects are generally pretty strong for there size. But, truly, I have never thought to shift into shadow or ice... well, yes, but, never think to write it down on the board, just day dreaming about how to abuse rules 

And I am seeing I am my worst nigthmare, as I can't do anything usefull. I am trying to get everything I can just to buy times. You know, I am not that scare for me (well, for the moment), but I am really scared for all the people of the building. I won't be able to stop the rats, just slow them.

So come on guys, we need to evacuate lot's of people, sooner the better!


----------



## Velmont (Aug 11, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Tarentula scurries over to the satellite dish, trailing a horde of nipping rats along. In a somewhat un-spiderlike maneuver, he grips the dish with four legs while flexing. He puts all his strength into it, but in spite of the larger spider's form it doesn't budge.






			
				Jorgi said:
			
		

> "Well,tarenatulajustraschedthesattelitedish.




Seems he is wrong, the satellite dish is still there.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 27, 2004)

So, is the fungus guy REALLY annoyed now?


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2004)

Just waiting on Granite's post before I actually go - since I'm not in the room yet.

Keia


----------



## Mimic (Sep 3, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Just waiting on Granite's post before I actually go - since I'm not in the room yet.
> 
> Keia




Done and done...


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2004)

Just checking to see what happened with this one . . . 

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry, my last post didn't reach the server it seems... but I'm still here.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 16, 2004)

not sure, somehow this game was deleted from my subscriptions. No idea how that happened. Got it back now.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 17, 2004)

Again, apologies for me not keeping up properly with this game.  I have every intention of keeping it moving.  Just been very busy with other things.  I'll be traveling over the holidays, but will probably have time to keep up with posting.  Come January, I'm taking a 3 month job assignment in California.  I think that might actually free up a little bit more time for me to keep up with this.  

*fingers crossed*

On a side note, a good friend of mine is somewhat interested in joining this storyhour.  He's always been a bit of a comic geek and I've given him a copy of the rules to brush up on.  Now, I have no intention of dropping him in mid-story, so at the earliest it would be in the next episode.  I wanted to run it past you guys first, though, as this is really a shared endeavor.  I'm happy with the smaller group and I'm a little hesitant to risk making it much bigger.  Any opinions?

Along similar lines, I'd considered splitting the group a bit for the next episode.  Start delving into some more character-driven plot lines that are less straight-forward super-powered fight scenes.  Not that I'd completely drop combat, of course.     Is that something that sounds appealing?

Now...on with the fungi!


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

I think another player might be a good thing for us. 
Rest sounds great too.


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Is that something that sounds appealing?
> 
> Now...on with the fungi!




Works for me, Rybaer.  You run a great game, so delays and other stuff isn't a problem at all.  

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Dec 17, 2004)

Fine with me too. A new player could be pretty fun.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2005)

My job in Burkina Faso is finally finished, but I am not coming back home yet. I'll take advantage of the fact I am here to visit. I am leaving tommorow morning (5am GMT). I will try to go in Cyber cafe at least twice a week, to give some news and post, but it won't be always possible.

During the next two months, I'll be travelling in Benin (2 weeks), Mali (3 weeks), France (1 week) and Belgium (2 weeks) to finally come back by the 27 of April. During that time, I may fall silent for a whole week, mainly in the desert of Mali: Dogon Country and Timbouktou, where both place I may spend around 6 days.

As this game as slowed down a bit, I may be able to keep up, but Rybaer, you can also NPC Lawrence to speed thing up, I have no problem with that either. I will leave you some tips on how Lawrence should be played everytime I'm posting in case I fell silent for the next days.

If you have problem with it, just tell it.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 2, 2005)

That's fine.  Hope you have fun with all that traveling.  

Yeah, my ability to keep up with this game has slowed to more of a weekly pace.  I'd like to get back to bi-weekly, but we'll see.  I'll NPC Lawrence as needed to keep up at least weekly.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 3, 2005)

Does anyone know if Radiant is still around?  Looks like he hasn't been online for about a week and a half.  Did I miss a "I'm gonna be gone for a while" post?

I know I've been a little slow posting, but I'm kinda hoping to get everyone posts before moving too far...especially when our little lightning bug might become very important to the health of the rest of the group.


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2005)

Radiant's been a little sporatic for about six to eight weeks now.  I need Radian't character in my game, I've focused an encounter with Radiant and it kinda has to be resolved before anything else happens.  

Don't have an explanation, but I'm sure Radiant will be back . . . . I'm hoping at least!

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Apr 7, 2005)

sorry guys. Me's here. Got a ton of problems, none of which would have mattered but my pc broke down at the same time. Thought it was a virus but after two weeks I finaly realized it the mainboard, hat to get a new one, ..blablabla... . Sorry, next time I see that I get online someplace else to notify you guys.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 7, 2005)

Not a problem.  Good to see ya back.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 14, 2005)

Just some out of character thoughts and updates for ya.

First off, this second episode is more or less done.  A few things happened such that the finale of the story wasn't quite the energetic climax I'd intended...but I guess that just happens sometimes.  But in the end, you guys "won."  Paul's death at the end was not intended as a point of failure or frustration for you, but rather as a segue/intro into the next (bigger) storyline.

Once this is completely wrapped up (and I may take some license to speed that along), I'm planning on moving into a few more personal and individual stories for a short time.

As I did between parts 1 and 2, I'm offering everyone the chance to write up a different character if you're so inclined.  I'm happy with the ones you're playing, but I have no problems changing things up.  

I've also been reading up on M&M 2nd ed. and I really like what I see with that.  I think the release is still a few months out, but I may consider having y'all redo your characters in that system if everyone is planning to get the book.  We can deal with that when the time comes.

Any suggestions or comments, as always, are welcome.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 15, 2005)

I want to tell it is a nice job you are doing with that game. I start to like hating Arty  For that episode, there is one thing that I wanted to do, but that can be done in the epilogue, it is the main reason why Lawrence has gone there in the first time, find his father and see if he is safe. For the next episode, it will be Lawrence all the way.

M&M 2nd edition? Now, I didn't know it was on the way... let's me check the M&M website... skills 1 for 4... wow, it is even higher than any thing I have seen. Finally, we will see skilled heroes without the super-stats need. Other things I have read will make some of the things more cleared, and also, it will allow more flexibiity. As M&M is a system me and my friends like a lot, it is sure I'll have the book some time after it has been released.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah, I hadn't heard about it either until just a week ago or so.  I was checking the M&M site for the first time in a couple months and was kinda surprised by it.  Everything I've read in the previews and on the message boards has me interested, though.  Looks like a lot of things have been simplified and/or cleaned up.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 19, 2005)

I would write a long post on how great a job your doing but I just got home from the U2 Open Air in Zurich and I'm dead tired so I will just hope you know that you do.
And yep I plan to buy the MM 2ed so I don't have a problem with switching to the system. If you're stuck for ideas with the current characters I'll try to come up with a new one in the next one or two days.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 19, 2005)

I wouldn't say I'm stuck for ideas...I've got a number of them I'm contemplating.  However, if there's something you'd like to explore with your character, I'm perfectly open to suggestions.  Can't guarantee they'll get used, but I can try.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

MM2 is still possibly a GenCon release as far as I know.  If it's there, I'm picking it up.  And, obviously base on what's in there - I certain I'll have no problem re-doing the character.

Before I go any farther - outstanding epilogue!!!!

Nice wrap-up of everything . . . made we want to post !

I still like Fate, and I'm thinking I may drop the professor part for a hero name.

As for individual character exploration, I think that would be cool.  As for ideas on what to explore - I'm less certain in that regard.

Keia


----------



## Mimic (Jul 27, 2005)

I am still enjoying Granite so I think I will keep him around for now. As for MM2 I doubt I will be getting it so if your converting over I will need some assistance


I too have to agree with Keia, a very well written epilogue


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah, nice epilogue. And Jorgi dreams, that make me laugh   .


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone.  I'm glad y'all are enjoying playing.

Mimic - don't sweat the 2nd ed book.  I don't think it'll be too tough for us to help tweak Granite up to match the new rules.  From the look of the preview material, most of the core rules are essentially the same, so you should have little trouble playing off of just the character sheet.  We'll know more once the book is actually out.


**Everyone - go ahead and take 3 points for character improvement.  We're still level 8 at this point, though I'll probably up it to 9 with the following award (if you're saving them).


I'll try to get the intros to the next segment up in the near future.  Maybe tonight if I'm really ambitious, but don't hold me to that.  You'll be splitting up for a while, and I'll probably take some hefty liberties with what has transpired in the time between scenarios.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, I was looking at Lawrence, and I just didn't know what to do with it, I mean with the points. I don't know in which direction to lead him, but one thing, I wanted him to be a bit more skilled, so I've decided to spent all my points in skills:

Hide and Move Silently (I wasn't meeting the requirement for Talented)
Disable Device (He had surely learned a bit about alarm and disabling them while he was doing some stealing)
Computer (He was in a sport study program, but never said what was his academic orientation. As he wrote down a lot of e-mail, I suppose he is used to use them. He will be studying in administration and finance... wanted to be part of the administration of the team he would be professional with... that was his career orientation.)
Sport[Handball] (to represent his training in the team he was. I took this skill in Spycraft. It is strength or dexterity base, and I feel for handball to be more dex.)


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 28, 2005)

Okay, I'm almost ready to get started on Issue #3.  I've posted a little teaser, though it won't have much to do with your stories in the immediate future.  I'm planning on running smaller, individual storylines for a little while.

Some of your stories will branch off earlier experiences...some dating all the way back to the beginning of issue #1.  Might not hurt to do a quick flip through some of those posts to refresh yourselves, though it probably isn't overly critical.  Links from my sig can get you there.


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2005)

Rybaer,

Are we still keeping the 1 for 1 on skills?  I figured we were pending the change over to 2nd edition.

Regardless, I'm probably going to add one rank to Gather information, Knowledge Local (Coast City), and probably a point to Amazing save: Will.  Fate's saves are very poor   

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, let's just stay with 1:1 on skills until we're ready to completely change over to 2ed.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 31, 2005)

I'll wait till the new book is out before I consider switching the character. It's a bit of wasted effort to create someone under the current rules and I like Jorgi.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a few questions about my character that I'll need you to answer, cause I would be biased on the answer.

Who was Lawrence's old gangs. Numbers, skills, what happen of them. I am seeking... a lot of skills for a lot of possibility. I would really like to have Ocean's Eleven team   

Next, does Lawrence's father have a spare gun at home, or only his service pistol?

What about Gus? Did he got out of the hospital? If yes, do I know where to find him?

How far is 415 Marigold, in Rollingwood from the coffee?

And Lawrence needs a driver lisence soon... moving by bus, or asking his brother each time he needs to move is not a good idea.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 1, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I have a few questions about my character that I'll need you to answer, cause I would be biased on the answer.
> 
> Who was Lawrence's old gangs. Numbers, skills, what happen of them. I am seeking... a lot of skills for a lot of possibility. I would really like to have Ocean's Eleven team
> 
> ...




Answers:

Uh, no, you don't have the Ocean's Eleven gang for friends.  Sorry.    You don't have many friends who would probably be of much use in this situation...aside from becoming an additional liability for you.  If you're looking for one or two specific things, I might let you bring in a couple folks, but don't expect too much in the way of skills.

Yes, Lawrence's father has a spare pistol at home.  Lawrence knows where it's kept, but not the key for the safety lock.  His mother or brother might know, but then that would bring up questions...

Gus got out of the hospital almost two months ago.  Lawrence has bumped into him twice since, where he still lives on the streets with the dogs, cats, and other animals of the city keeping him company.  It could take quite some time to track him down as he tends to move.

The Rollingwood neighborhood is an upscale residential area on the north side of the city.  By car, it would take 30-45 minutes to reach.  By public transportation, closer to 1.5 hours.  Lawrence does have enough money for a cab, but it would be stretching his on-hand funds.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 1, 2005)

The one most usefull thing I would need is a tracking device, something that can be easily hidden. So if there is a techno jucky in the group... and if there is one who has some knowledge about security systems, that could be usefull too.

Safety lock? Hey, if some criminals organization think I can rob two small statuettes, I think I can open the lock of my father safety


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 15, 2005)

Radiant - did you miss the start of the next episode?  Just wondering.  It's been up a couple weeks now and we haven't heard from ya.

...and you start in the biggest mess of anyone.


----------



## Keia (Aug 15, 2005)

I'll cross post asking for Radiant in my MnM thread for you.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Aug 15, 2005)

oh crap, sorry guys. Missed the new thread. I'll be home in two hours and start posting.


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

Well,

I got M&M 2.0 and there are some serious changes in the system . . . probably for balance more than anything else.  For one thing - Sorcery is completely gone.  

Anyway, anyone else got it and want to talk about it?

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Aug 27, 2005)

It's out? I'll go take a look at it in that case...


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 28, 2005)

I haven't seen it yet.  I'd heard it would be in stores in Sept.  Did you pick it up at Gencon?  If so, count me jealous.

We'll discuss how to handle a transition, or if we even want to, after more of us have the book.  Feel free to work up a sample Fate under the new rules...to see how it works out.  I've seen some examples on the M&M messageboards on how Sorcery can be handled and I understand that Fate would probably require the greatest changes.


----------



## Keia (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, Gencon had a couple dozen advance copies - the first thing I raced to when I hit the dealer's room.  The second, Serenity RPG, was sold out before I got there.  Ah well. 1 out of 2 is not bad.

I'll work on Fate a bit and hit the boards to get some ideas on how to do the sorcery package.

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 19, 2005)

Just wanted to make a general apology for slow posting lately.  The last few spare minutes I had for posting wasn't even enough to update everyone.

A couple weeks ago I had my move back from California to Texas.  Now I'm working in a new position that involves a lot more of my time and also has a nasty tendency to include some evening teleconferences.  Frankly, I miss my old night shift that gave me 3-4 day weekends...at least with respect to the time I had for messageboarding.

In short, I really want to keep this up and running.  Just understand that posting will be even slower than usual while I try to organize my new schedule.  Hopefully I'll have time to update all around by this weekend.

Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## Keia (Sep 19, 2005)

Rybaer,

Congrats on the new job (I guess    ).  Hang in there and we'll be around when things settle down.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Sep 20, 2005)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Just wanted to make a general apology for slow posting lately.  The last few spare minutes I had for posting wasn't even enough to update everyone.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I had my move back from California to Texas.  Now I'm working in a new position that involves a lot more of my time and also has a nasty tendency to include some evening teleconferences.  Frankly, I miss my old night shift that gave me 3-4 day weekends...at least with respect to the time I had for messageboarding.
> 
> ...




don't worry, I think this is the oldest game I play in and even then it doesn't pop up for a while I just asume it will be back later. And yeah congrats to your job =)


----------



## Velmont (Sep 20, 2005)

All the game that I played for long time have been slowed down at some time... I'll wait for the post, I don't mind.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 14, 2005)

If it's okay with everyone, I think I'm going to skip all rolling/rules for the remainder of this "chapter" in an effort to speed things up a little bit.  It was only intended to be a bit of an interlude to develop some backstory and plotlines, and being able to make posts when I don't have access to the rule book should speed up my post frequency a bit.  Then, with the next chapter, we can discuss porting over to 2nd edition and such.

That said, I'll try to have posts up in the next day or so.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, fine with me. I understand... how many time I must refer to the online SRD for my D&D games I am DMing...


----------



## Radiant (Oct 14, 2005)

Velmont is right do what you think is best. I don't get sick if we don't follow the rulebook


----------



## Keia (Oct 14, 2005)

No worries from me, Rybaer.  Just hang in there and take care!! 

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, I finally picked up the 2nd edition book at the local game store this weekend...after my Amazon order continued to not get sent.  I haven't had much time to flip through it yet, but it looks nice.  We should still have plenty of time to work out the new rev's of the characters.  

Mimic - I know you said you probably wouldn't get the book.  While I'm playing around with the new rules, I'll work up a faithful version of Granite and run it by ya.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 17, 2005)

My local bookstore didn't had it. I'll go check for it later this week. I am pretty curious to see all that.


----------



## Keia (Oct 17, 2005)

I've started a first pass at Fate with the Magic power . . . interesting . . . and difficult.  I'll keep working on it.

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 17, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I've started a first pass at Fate with the Magic power . . . interesting . . . and difficult.  I'll keep working on it.
> 
> Keia





Yeah, I haven't read the "official" new version of it yet, but I saw quite a bit of discussion on the offical boards.  Seemed like it favored taking the Magic power more than once and placing different spells in each (offensive, defensive, utility, etc) so that multiple spells could be in use at the same time.  Or something like that.  Too bad I'm stuck at work and can't read it right now.

Anyway, good luck with the transition.  I'm eager to see how it turns out.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 17, 2005)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Mimic - I know you said you probably wouldn't get the book.  While I'm playing around with the new rules, I'll work up a faithful version of Granite and run it by ya.




Sounds good to me


----------



## Velmont (Nov 4, 2005)

I've got my book this week, and for my first test, I've tried to do Lawrence, here what it gives.

[SBLOCK]*Tarentula*
Concept/Archetype: Totem / Spider Swarm

Real Name: Lawrence Thorn
Gender: male
Age: 19
Height: 5'10''
Weight: 170
Hair: black and short
Eyes: brown
Ethnicity: caucasian
Birthplace: Coast City
Occupation: student
PL: 8


```
[B]ABILITIES[/B]
STR 10     +0
DEX 30(18) +10(+4)
CON 14     +2
INT 13     +1
WIS 14     +2
CHA 11     +0

[B]SAVES[/B]
TOUG +6 (+2)
FORT +2
REF  +10
WILL +2

[B]MOVEMENT[/B]
INIT +10
BASE SPD 30/60/120

[B]COMBAT[/B]
BASE DEF +10
DEF 20
FLAT 13
BASE ATT +5

[B]SKILLS[/B]
Acrobatics [15/5]
Computer [3/2]
Disable Device [14/13]
Drive [12/2]
Escape Artist [15/5]
Notice [8/6]
Search [8/7]
Sense Motive [5/3]
Sleight of Hand [15/5]
Sneak [20/10]
Sport(Handball) [12/2]

[B]LANGUAGES[/B]
English

[B]FEATS[/B]
All-Out Attack
Blind-Fight
Defensive Roll 4
Dodge Focus 4
Equipement
Evasion 2
Skill Mastery (Disable Device, Escape Artist, Sleight of Hand, Stealth)
Uncanny Dodge 3 (Sight, Hearing, Tremorsense)

[B]POWERS[/B]
Alternate Form(Swarm) 7 [Cost: 35]
 Drain(Strength only) 8
  ex:Poison
  pf:Slow Fade 6
  pf:Split Attack
 Immunity: Critical, Poison
 Insubstancial 1
 Super-Movement: Slithering, Wall-Crawling
Enhanced Dexterity 12 [Cost: 12]
Super-Sense 4 : Danger Sense, Tremor Sense [Cost: 4]

[B]EQUIPEMENT[/B]
*Cell Phone
*Electronic Tools, masterwork
*Flashlight
Lock-picking Tools, masterwork
*Multi-Tool

[B]COST[/B]
abilities [20]
base att [10]
base def [12]
skills [15]
feats [17]
powers [51]
weakness [0]
total [125]
unspent [0]
```
[/SBLOCK]

I must tell it has given something more close to the idea I had when I created it. 

First, I've included Drain into the Alternate Form power. It doesn't change the cost, but I find it more fitting the concept. And I've put the Poison extra on Drain (Yeah!) as the Slow Fade power feat up to 6 times to have it a recovery rate at 1 per day (just as poison in every D20 system). I've also put Split Attack, as the swarm split... not sure I will ever use it, but I find the idea interesting.

I've included in his Alternate Form Insubtential 1 (which is mainly what a swarm can do), Immunity to Poison and Critical (a spider die or another in the swarm, where the difference) and wall-crawling and slithering (ok, I'm not a snake, but I can't see how a swarm can be knock down...)

The Combat Sense have become Danger Sense and Uncanny Dodge on all my main perception. It is hard to make him lose his dodge bonus, but not impossible now. The easiest way is to feint in combat, and I find it not a bad thing. He is not a warrior and can easily do what his opponent want to do.

I've also given Tremorsense instead of Blindsight, as it was the thing I had in mind when I took that feat in 1st edition. I've left Blind-Fight to represent his better than average ability to navigate in the dark.

I've left Super-Dexterity. To represent that his defence come more from this agility, I've given him only 6 in defence, but Dodge Focus 4 (That raise the Defence at +10). I've given hsi toughness bonus from Defensive Roll 4 (That give Toughness +6) to represent that it still come from his agility, not pure toughness. So I've used the trade-off rule for +2/-2, so to represent he is hard to hit, not really tough. I've also given him Evasion 2 in the same spirit.

Even if his defence is maxed, his attack isn't. I've put only +5 attack bonus and except his Drain power, he has no usefull attack (Unarmed +0, no weapon). I might buy a weapon with equipment sometimes soon...

Talking of equipement, I've given him the Equipment feat. For now, the equipment with an * are not in possession of Lawrence, but he will equip himself when he'll meet his friend.

I've make him more skilled too (I really like that it is no more 1 for 1...). I've tried keep the spirit of the character. One thing, it is now he is just as good at lockpicking than disabling alarms... I've maxed that skill, but because of his Int (only +1) he cannot lockpick or disarm an average device wihtout some masterwork tool. I've also given him Skill Mastery to show he is a quite good thief...

So, what do you think of that?


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2006)

Managed to grab part of the IC thread off of google through 02-02-06 and complied it from 12-31-05 to that point in a word document.

Keia


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2006)

I found teh cahe RG... sadly, only Lawrence, Granite and Fate are there, and the version of April 26th

[SBLOCK=Lawrence]Tarentula
Concept/Archetype: Totem / Spider Swarm

Real Name: Lawrence Thorn
Gender: male
Age: 19
Height: 5'10''
Weight: 170
Hair: black and short
Eyes: brown
Ethnicity: caucasian
Birthplace: Coast City
Occupation: student
PL: 8


Code:
ABILITIES
STR 10     +0
DEX 30(18) +10(+4)
CON 14     +2
INT 13     +1
WIS 14     +2
CHA 11     +0

SAVES
TOUG +6 (+2)
FORT +2
REF  +10
WILL +2

MOVEMENT
INIT +10
BASE SPD 30/60/120

COMBAT
BASE DEF +10
DEF 20
FLAT 13
BASE ATT +5

SKILLS
Acrobatics [15/5]
Computer [3/2]
Disable Device [14/13]
Drive [12/2]
Escape Artist [15/5]
Notice [8/6]
Search [8/7]
Sense Motive [5/3]
Sleight of Hand [15/5]
Sneak [20/10]
Sport(Handball) [12/2]

LANGUAGES
English

FEATS
All-Out Attack
Blind-Fight
Defensive Roll 4
Dodge Focus 4
Equipement
Evasion 2
Skill Mastery (Disable Device, Escape Artist, Sleight of Hand, Stealth)
Uncanny Dodge 3 (Sight, Hearing, Tremorsense)

POWERS
Alternate Form(Swarm) 3 [Cost: 15]
 Immunity: Critical, Environementl Condition (Radiation), Poison
 Insubstancial 1
 Super-Movement: Slithering, Wall-Crawling 2

Drain(Strength only) 8 [Cost: 22]
 exoison
 pf:Slow Fade 6

Enhanced Dexterity 12 [Cost: 12]

Super-Sense 4 : Danger Sense, Tremor Sense [Cost: 4]

EQUIPEMENT
Cell Phone
Electronic Tools, masterwork
Flashlight
Lock-picking Tools, masterwork
Multi-Tool

DRAWBACK
Power Loss (Use Drain only in alternate Form) [-1]

COST
abilities [20]
base att [10]
base def [12]
skills [15]
feats [17]
powers [53]
drawback [-1]
total [126]
unspent [2]
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Fate]Professor Fate 
(Steven Faturius)
PL 8 

Trade-offs: –2 To hit, +2 to save DCs, -2 Toughness, +2 Defense
Hero points: 5 [1 base +4 luck]

Age: 37
Gender: male
Height: 5’11”
Weight: 185 lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Salt and Pepper
Skin: Tanned

Attributes: [Cost 28 pts.] 
STR: 10 +0
DEX: 16 +3 
CON: 14 +2
INT: 20 +5 [14 base +6 enhanced]
WIS: 14 +2 
CHA: 26 +8 [20 base +6 enhanced]

Defense: 20 [10 + 4 Purchased + 6 feat] [cost 8 pts.] 
Initiative: +3 [+3 Dex]
BAB: +2 (+6 with magic)[cost 4 pts.] 
Melee: +2
Ranged: +2
Speed: 30’ [30 Base] / 50’ Flight

Toughness: +6 [+2 Con + 4 Feat]
Fort: +2 [+2 Con]
Reflex: +3 [+3 Dex]
Will: +10 [+2 Wis + 8 purchased]

Complication: Quirk: Must always help a person in need.

Attacks:

Superpowers:
Magic (Mystic Bolts): 8 Ranks, Alternate Powers: Drain (Str), Intangible, Immunity, Healing, Fog of Forgetfulness, Telepathy, Flaw: Must be able to speak on each alt power, not main. [Source: Mystical, Cost 22 pts.]
Enhanced Intelligence: 6 Ranks, [Source: Mutation, Cost 6 pts.]
Enhanced Charisma: 6 Ranks, [Source: Mutation, Cost 6 pts.]
Flight: 3 rank , [Source: Mutation, Cost 3 pts.]

FEATS: Attack Specialization (with Magic) - 2 ranks, Defensive Roll – 4 ranks, Dodge Focus – 6 ranks, Attractive – 1 ranks, Artificer, Connected, Eidetic Memory, Luck – 4 ranks, Ritualist, Equipment – 3 ranks. [Cost 24 pts.]

Skills: [Cost 16 pts.]

Computers +9 [4 ranks, +5 Int]
Craft, Mechanical +13 [8 ranks, +5 Int]
Diplomacy +20 [12 ranks +8 Cha] (+4 for attractive not included)
Disable Device +8 [3 ranks, +5 Int]
Gather Information +16 [8 ranks, +8 Cha]
Knowledge (Arcane) +18 [13 ranks, +5 Int]
Notice +10 [8 ranks, +2 Wis]
Sense Motive +10 [8 ranks, +2 Wis]

Final Cost: 28 points (Abilities), 12 points (Combat), 37 points (Powers), 24 points (Feats), 16 points (Skills – 64 ranks), 8 points (Saves) = 125 points[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Granite]2nd edition version, prepared by Rybaer

Public Identity: Granite
Real Name: Thomas O'Riley
Age: 24
Height: 6'4"

Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue
Ethnicity: Caucasian

Abilities: (27PP)
Str 18/30 (+4/10)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 20 (+5)
Int 10 (+0)
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 11 (+0)

Saves: (2PP)
Damage +11
Fort +7
Ref +3
Will +1

Movement:
Initiative +3
Base move 30'
Leaping (1000x normal)

Combat: (22PP)
BAB +3 (Melee +7)
BDB +5 (Defense 15, Flat-footed 12)

Melee attack (unarmed) +7, Tough save DC24


Skills: (7pp)
Balance 1 (+4)
Climb 1 (+5/+11)
Concentration 1 (+2)
Drive 3 (+7)
Intimidate 12 (+12)
Notice 4 (+5)
Sense Motive 2 (+3)
Swim 1 (+5/+11)
Taunt 3 (+3)

Feats: (9PP)
All-out Attack (-defense/+attack), Attack Focus: melee (4), Improved Grapple, Power Attack (-attack/+dmg), Sneak Attack (2) (+3dmg if target flat-footed)

Powers:
Alternate Form - Stone 11 (55PP)
* Density 6 (18pts+17pts)
- Enhanced Str 12
- Super Strength 8 (Str 60 for lifting - 16 ton light load, 50ton heavy)
-- Feat: Thunderclap 8
- Protection 6 (Impervious)
- Immovable 2 (resist knockback, weight is x5 normal)
* Leaping 9 (x1000 normal distance) (9pts)
* Immunity - life support (disease, poison, all environmental conditions, suffocation, critical) hits (11pts)

Drawbacks (Involuntary transformation triggered by anger - Uncommon, DC10 Will to resist) (-2PP)


Trade-offs:
-1/+1 attack/damage
-3/+3 defense/toughness

Point breakdown: Stats (27PP) + Saves (2PP) + Combat (22PP) + Skills (7PP) + Feats (9PP) + Powers (55PP) + Drawbacks (-2PP) = 120PP

Unspent points earned from adventures: 5PP
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2006)

Keia - thanks for reconstructing what you could of the IC thread.  Assuming we don't get the entire thing back, it just forces me to write up the summary of key "knowledge/events" from the game thus far.

As for the characters, that should be easy enough to get back in order.  Both characters I posted, Granite and Soundtrack, are saved files.  I suspect Kombat is as well.

It'll still be a few days before I get around to starting Ch04.  Best to let the dust settle first while getting the character thread back in order.


----------



## Rybaer (May 15, 2006)

Sorry, little slow getting the next chapter going.  Should be starting pretty soon, though.  In the meantime, feel free to re-post your 2ed characters in the RG thread here.


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2006)

That's the latest version of Fate I have . . . I probalby need to change some things yet and add experience (3 points?)

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 15, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> That's the latest version of Fate I have . . . I probalby need to change some things yet and add experience (3 points?)
> 
> Keia




Yeah, you should be up to 128 PP total now.  I think I had wanted you to break out the spell section (rank, extras, flaws) so each spell is explicit in what it can do.  Also, you can still add the mental protection spell that the Loremaster taught you.  If I recall correctly, it was just Mental Protection (extra: affects others).


----------



## hero4hire (May 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I am back on the boards..I will see if I can ristle up a copy of Kombat


----------



## Rybaer (May 16, 2006)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say that I am back on the boards..I will see if I can ristle up a copy of Kombat





Good to see you back.  When you have a chance, try to come up with a short backstory.  I know we'd kinda worked out your "reason" for being in Coast City, but a little more material for me to work with would help.


----------



## Rybaer (May 17, 2006)

Okay, I got Soundtrack posted again, with some additional background info.

Still need Velmont and Mimic to post characters.  (Mimic, I'll let you post your own from the file Velmont recovered...that way you can edit it in the future if you like.)


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2006)

Done!

I've edited my character. I put in SBLOCK my 1st edition stats and I'ev added my 2nd edition stats.


----------



## Rybaer (May 21, 2006)

Chapter 4's thread is up here.  Just a summary of Ch03 (covering what was lost in the crash) and a little of what has happened in the few weeks since.

I'll be posting a short intro for Soundtrack next.  Kombat's intro will be covered in the first "official" post.  Please try to wrap up any last bits for your character sheets and/or backstory.


----------



## Mimic (May 22, 2006)

Granite 2.e is up


----------



## Rybaer (May 25, 2006)

Game on!  First official post is up.  Have at it.

With regards to your new headquarters...I haven't given a lot of thought to just what it'll contain yet.  Don't expect anything too fancy or "fiction-tech" such as combat simulators.  Not without a good explanation, anyway.  At the moment, it's about 50% complete.  Assume you have a large indoor garage/machine shop, meeting and living quarters, bedrooms, showers and rest rooms, gym, communications room, storage, as well as several public offices such as reception area and briefing rooms.

Access to the building is biometric - retinal scan as well as facial bitmapping.  A back up system allows for thumbprint and verbal password, but that system will result in a one-minute delay in the doors opening.  One of the more functional systems in the building at the moment is a state of the art security system that monitors the entire facility by sound and motion and is capable of deploying a knock-out gas in isolated areas depending on the system's settings.

We can hash out other details later (as construction is finished).  Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## hero4hire (May 31, 2006)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Good to see you back.  When you have a chance, try to come up with a short backstory.  I know we'd kinda worked out your "reason" for being in Coast City, but a little more material for me to work with would help.




Okay this is where I will need some help. 

I know Jorgi cost the Russian Mafia aka "The Syndicate" some heavy cash (3 mil?)

They dispatched a Hitman who has Psychokinetic abilities to take out Jorgi.

I figured Ivan would be working for Russian Intelligence or Police, his partner was killed while encountering this same assassin therefor making it "personal"

What info do you want me to have on this telekinetic hitman? and or "The Syndicate?"

*Edit* Tweaked Character to reflect this background. Would've given him Contact type feats but he actually has gone AWOL to track down killer.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 1, 2006)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay this is where I will need some help.
> 
> I know Jorgi cost the Russian Mafia aka "The Syndicate" some heavy cash (3 mil?)
> 
> ...





Okay, your hitman was originally just a petty criminal without much of a future.  He managed to work his way into the mafia by way of his utter disregard for human life.  He'd been pegged by the authorities as someone to watch, but on whom they didn't have enough concrete evidence to put him away.  They'd hoped he would lead them to bigger fish.

After the energy curtains passed, however, he exhibited a rather potent set of metahuman powers.  He has telekinetic powers, which have been observed to allow him to lift over ten tons with ease.  He can also fly.  With his new powers, he could easily have gone on a solo crime spree and ended up with much more wealth than the mafia would provide.  Authorities suspect that he stayed with them for loyalty reasons, or possibly blackmail.  He is now their top hitman and enforcer and is much feared throughout the underworld.  He is wanted for seven murders, three of which were police officers.

Ivan has evidence that points him to coming to Coast City in search of Jorgi, who they believe caused great financial harm to the mafia.  Whether it was to kill him or for other reasons is unknown.

Feel free to add any other color details you like.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2006)

The Syndicate? Isn't the name of the organization that have blackmailed Lawrence with his father's life?


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 1, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> The Syndicate? Isn't the name of the organization that have blackmailed Lawrence with his father's life?





No, those were the Archivists.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2006)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> No, those were the Archivists.




Thanks... Lawrence have a temporary amnesia cause of the board crash. That amnesia, is it a complication (and thus, I should gain a HP), or is it a drawback (and thus, gaining a PP)?


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2006)

Rybaer,

Quick post to let you . . . (and everyone else I game with as the news will likely travel) . . . know that I'll be very light in posting til after July 3rd. Vacation, Work out of town, the Origins will be occupying my time. I may have access to computers but it will be intermittent at best.

Feel free to NPC any characters until my return if I'm holding things up . . . I'll try and post but . . . as I said . . . lots o' stuff and little computer time.

Take care all !!

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 18, 2006)

My travels are complete for the summer.  Game on!  New post is up now.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice! Let's rock on!


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 17, 2007)

Well folks, I think the time has come for me to admit defeat.  Frankly, I just don't have the time to make it to this site much any longer and the delay between posts keeps extending.  So, rather than leave everyone hanging, I am officially ending the Curtains series.

My hat's off to all the players for maintaining a solid group over several years, resulting in one of the more interesting and enduring games I've seen on this forum.  Perhaps one of these days I'll write up something of an epilogue, in the interests of not leaving things so unresolved.  We'll see.

-Rybaer


----------



## Velmont (Apr 17, 2007)

I was happy to play in your games. It was inetresting. But it's true the slow pace have become too slow. I hope to play with everyone in other games.


----------

